# CM Punk's Side of The Story from His Camp: Wrestling INC Exclusive



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CM Punk's Dog Injured And More On AEW All Out Fallout - Exclusive


CM Punk's camp has revealed new details to Wrestling Inc. about the backstage brawl from AEW All Out and the subsequent fallout afterward.




www.wrestlinginc.com







> Following the report that The Elite may be returning to All Elite Wrestling "imminently," Wrestling Inc. reached out to CM Punk's camp for a response, and received one.
> 
> We've been told that AEW has not reached out to Punk since the incident following the All Out media scrum, in which Punk and his friend and trainer, Ace Steel, reportedly got into a backstage brawl with AEW EVPs Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks. Sources indicate that after the brawl, Punk was asked to stay quiet, and agreed to do so. From the perspective of Punk's camp, the scrum itself — which became the talk of the wrestling world due to Punk's comments on Colt Cabana, "Hangman" Adam Page, and The Elite — didn't seem like a big deal, and only escalated once Punk's locker room door was "kicked in" and accidentally hit Punk's dog, Larry, in the face. At a pre-scheduled veterinarian appointment a few days later, Punk was informed that two of Larry's teeth had been knocked loose and had to be removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Big yikes. Turns out we never heard Punk's side of things yet SRS, Meltzer were adamant about getting his side of the story, lol.

To think the Executive Vice Clowns fed a story about them saving the dog too. 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah if someone slammed open my door and injured my dog, they would definitely be visiting a medical facility.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

The Elite knocked out two of Larry The Dog’s teeth. 

Motherfuckers.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

So the "elite" kicked in Larry's teeth by accident, I can see how Punk would have lost his shit in the heat of the moment


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

And you just believe Punk's side because...?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> And you just believe Punk's side because...?


Because Punk marks always stand by their man.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> And you just believe Punk's side because...?


And you believe the other stories because?

The difference here is that the guy actually shut his mouth about it till now and had guys like Meltzer and SRS claim they got his side of story when they actually didn't.

He put his name out there now giving his side of the story. Just like he addressed the rumours during the scrum.

I certainly respect people who say shit and own it rather than feed stuff to dirt sheets and hide behind them.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Holy shit. If this is true then wow. This changes everything. Poor Larry 🥺

Also makes more sense why Omega immediately ran to the dog's rescue. Need more confirmation to come out before I can still fully judge.


----------



## GriddyOnEm247 (3 mo ago)

I'm with Punk, poor Lary


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> Because Punk marks always stand by their man.


Both sides can be to blame. If it's true that they busted his dog's face in can you blame Punk for getting pissed? Punk was unprofessional during the scrum but the Bucks shouldn't be playing backstage politics and confronting an already pissed off dude and not expecting him to react.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> And you just believe Punk's side because...?


*I literally didn't say anything, but it's hilarious how you blindly believe The Elite's side of the story and act like we should automatically discredit Punk's. Meltzer was out here publishing bullshit about Kenny "rescuing" the dog as if the Dumb Fucks kicking the door down didn't cause the fucking injury in the first place.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, I hope this stops people from bringing their pets or kids backstage.

It's a place full of worked up dudes and chicks. There's fireworks, constant loud bass and swearing going on.

I get Cody and Punk love their dogs but going to a wrestling event is the last thing they need.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

we're not seriously going to fucking turn punk into john wick now are we? come on you losers.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DJ Punk said:


> Holy shit. If this is true then wow. This changes everything. Poor Larry 🥺
> 
> Also makes more sense why Omega immediately ran to the dog's rescue. Need more confirmation to come out before I can still fully judge.


Watch the Elite fans that believed Kenny was saving Larry back then now suddenly find it unbelievable that Larry got injured in this. Animal abuse is not ok. Those 2 geeks should be punished by being walked out like dogs on leashes on their return. I’m sure Omega and Don Callis would love walking the bucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Both sides can be to blame. If it's true that they busted his dog's face in can you blame Punk for getting pissed? Punk was unprofessional during the scrum but the Bucks shouldn't be playing backstage politics and confronting an already pissed off dude and not expecting him to react.


IF is a pretty big word.

But it WOULD explain how a big fucking misunderstanding would occur. Bucks don’t have to kick the door in or anything to catch a dog (that is laying in front of the door) in the face. Punk doesn’t have to see a door kicked in to hear his dog yelp to BELIEVE they kicked the door in hard and angrily. Bucks don’t have to be pissed off to get punched at that point.

This would be the biggest piece of information that would basically exonerate everyone’s part in the fight, sans the chair throwing of Steele.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always been on Punk's side and this solidifies my stance. Fire twinkle toes and The Hardly Boys don't want them on my TV


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

All the stories that have come out from all these people are just hilarious. Literally a meme of wrestling


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fuck with my dog, you’re going to get hurt.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The only sympathetic party in this whole mess is Larry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

You got to be pretty damn gullible to think his dog got injured. Punk owns up to throwing the first punch, but leaves out his dog got hurt sure.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't blame Punk at all.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly, I'm just tired of this shit. Get rid of them all.

Also, poor doggo :/


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The most telling thing out of all the recent news is that Ace Steele's wife wasn't interviewed.

Real investigations interview ALL eye witnesses, what a joke of a company.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Can the people who kicked Punk’s dog write a sincere apology? If they won’t, it shows they’re not mature yet to be adults and think they could escape the crimes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s been 2 months and we find out TODAY that…


CM Punk hasn’t talked to anyone in AEW since All Out
CM Punk’s dog was injured during the altercation.

WTF? What kind of fucking investigation was that if no one in AEW has even talked to Punk? And how the fuck do we find out today that Punk’s dog was injured?

It honestly almost feels like we’re being played. Everything is so weird.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Tony Khan knows how to hug wrestlers and pass his boundaries, but doesn’t know how to book shows credibly and do internal investigations properly.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Wrestlers in AEW are so immature like their owner.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan is a mark and an incompetent buffoon


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

It came from Wrestling Inc, the National Enquirer of wrestling dirt sheets. That whole site is embarrassing. Take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan is a mark and an incompetent buffoon


There is a hugging video on YouTube that shows when he was hugging Okada and Cesaro, he was holding onto them real hard. They looked uncomfortable with his hugs.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I smell a great storyline! Ask Jericho he'll help you out. He likes dogs.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> You got to be pretty damn gullible to think his dog got injured. Punk owns up to throwing the first punch, but leaves out his dog got hurt sure.


He's unlikely to lie about something that can easily be verified. If it's BS his opponents can say it's BS and demand he produce the vets bills.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> He's unlikely to lie about something that can easily be verified. If it's BS his opponents can say it's BS and demand he produce the vets bills.


Aren’t there surveillance cameras installed in the lockerooms? Pretty sure they can use them to pull up the incident.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It came from Wrestling Inc, the National Enquirer of wrestling dirt sheets. That whole site is embarrassing. Take it for what it’s worth.


 The guy who "reached out" to Punk's camp was Nick Hausman(the dude Punk tore a strip off) at All Out during the media scrum. It's not that I do or don't believe people's sides of the story(for the record this entire deal is a shitshow and we'll likely never with any certainty know exactly what went down) but it seems like a fairly huge coincidence that Punk's camp would say jack shit to Nick Hausman if all people.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> And you just believe Punk's side because...?


Yeah, for real guys?

Surely we're all smart enough to know how these things work. You can never, ever rely on either sides version of events being the actual truth. The facts are in the middle. 

So Punk was offended by Page's promo, feared there could be a real fight from it. Then talked shit about a ton people and thought nothing of it...toxic.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Bagelalmond said:


> Aren’t there surveillance cameras installed in the lockerooms? Pretty sure they can use them to pull up the incident.


I seriously doubt it. Who's going to be happy getting dressed and undressed in front of a camera that any old pervert on security could be looking at.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> He's unlikely to lie about something that can easily be verified. If it's BS his opponents can say it's BS and demand he produce the vets bills.


The man lied about having a nearly deadly staph infection and only admitted he lied when in court. 

Believing he wouldn't have just said 

"They hit my dog and I got upset" from the jump is ridiculous.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah, for real guys?
> 
> Surely we're all smart enough to know how these things work. You can never, ever rely on either sides version of events being the actual truth. The facts are in the middle.
> 
> So Punk was offended by Page's promo, feared there could be a real fight from it. Then talked shit about a ton people and thought nothing of it...toxic.


If Punk was afraid that after a comment that nobody but Punk himself "got" at the time his match with Page would turn into a real fight he certainly wouldn't be out there launching public tirades against Page, Kenny, or the Bucks upon returning to from injury without being well aware and likely WANTING it to explode into some sort of incident.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

How many women does Tony Khan get in his life? He never got laid?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> And you just believe Punk's side because...?


He didn't offer his opinion lol just posted his side. There is reports that Kenny rescued.....woofy? I can't remember the dogs name. If anything this report makes Kenny look really good compared with the bucks. The only mistake he made besides being with the bucks was picking up a frightened dog


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Art Vandaley said:


> The most telling thing out of all the recent news is that Ace Steele's wife wasn't interviewed.
> 
> Real investigations interview ALL eye witnesses, what a joke of a company.



Exactly, it makes zero sense that they don't even bother to talk to someone who was sitting right there, witnessing everything, to get another side of the story (if there is one that differs from what we have heard). This is hilariously bad.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

People are far too keen to take sides in this. There are too many witnesses and too much of the story is easily verifiable for anybody to be substantially dishonest.

It's pretty clear that what happened is this:


The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega were mad about CM Punk's comments in the press conference.​​In view of the fact that Punk had invited anyone who had a problem with him to come and see him, they decided to do so.​​The Elite did not want to fight CM Punk, so they formed a large posse of wrestlers and brought the head of legal with them to ensure that the confrontation was observed and that any violence was not started by them.​​The Elite approached Punk's dressing room and Punk told them to fuck off, he didn't want to talk to them.​​The Elite were enraged by this - Punk had buried them and told them to confront him if they have a problem, they go to confront him, he tells them to fuck off.​​The Elite force their way into the dressing room - whether you call it kicking it in or not is a matter of perspective - inadvertently injuring the dog in the process.​​Punk - seeing a large posse of wrestlers forcing their way into his dressing room, mad that they've hurt his dog, thinks he's being attacked so he starts swinging, Ace Steel joins in.​​Other wrestlers jump in to break up the fight, including Omega, who is bitten by Ace Steel.​​Punk goes home, injured. The Elite are suspended.​​None of this requires anyone to be lying about anything. I don't really see where you can deviate from any of this.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Fuck Larry he didn't get hit by the door, the bucks fucking super kicked that mut across the room ....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Do people not understand how everyone's story from all sides sounds insanely fucking stupid and pathetic.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Bagelalmond said:


> Aren’t there surveillance cameras installed in the lockerooms?


FBI. Open up, pervert.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh my. I am stunned. You mean the Elite planted a fake story to their mouthpiece in the dirtsheets to make themselves look like the poor innocent victims and heroic animal rescuer. No. That's never happened before. You don't enforce a near two month suspension to three guys that "did nothing wrong" who softly knocked on the door and calmly entered the room. The Jacksons were blindsided by a barrage of punches out of nowhere. Omega ran as fast as possible to save Larry The Dog from peril. Why is this investigation taking so long? Didn't Tony's right hand woman reportedly witnessed the whole thing? Was that another bogus rumor to backup the Elite's G rated version of their involvement? AEW is wise to not get into a legal fight with Punk and get into negotiating the buyout. WWE didn't pay him his royalties. He sued them for the money and walked off with twice as much. Firing him on his wedding day wasn't the smartest. Chris Amman sued him for millions. How did that work out for the good doctor? He didn't only lose that fight by getting nothing but had a affair exposed with a female wrestler. Colt tried and failed. Case was dismissed. Punk humiliated him four years later.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> People are far too keen to take sides in this. There are too many witnesses and too much of the story is easily verifiable for anybody to be substantially dishonest.
> 
> It's pretty clear that what happened is this:
> 
> ...


This seems like a fair assessment. Granted, none of this happens if Punk doesn't go off in the press scrum. There is a 0% chance that the Elite were not going confront him after that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bagelalmond said:


> There is a hugging video on YouTube that shows when he was hugging Okada and Cesaro, he was holding onto them real hard. They looked uncomfortable with his hugs.


He trained under Joe Biden.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Jay Trotter said:


> Oh my. I am stunned. You mean the Elite planted a fake story to their mouthpiece in the dirtsheets to make themselves look like the poor innocent victims and heroic animal rescuer. No. That's never happened before. You don't enforce a near two month suspension to three guys that "did nothing wrong" who softly knocked on the door and calmly entered the room. The Jacksons were blindsided by a barrage of punches out of nowhere. Omega ran as fast as possible to save Larry The Dog from peril. Why is this investigation taking so long when Tony's right hand woman reportedly witnessed the whole thing? Was that another bogus rumor to backup the Elite's G rated version of their involvement? AEW is wise to not get into a legal fight with Punk and get into negotiating the buyout. WWE didn't pay him his royalties. He sued them for the money and walked off with twice as much. Firing him on his wedding day wasn't the smartest. Chris Amman sued him for millions. How did that work out for the good doctor? He didn't only lose that fight by getting nothing but had a affair exposed with a female wrestler. Colt tried and failed. Case was dismissed. Punk humiliated him four years later.


Ummm.... As opposed to Punk putting out a story to his mouthpiece?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe work is back on the table?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It really does seem like everyone is at fault in some way with that whole situation. As much as I have spoken out against Punk, I could believe all of that actually being true. Still doesn't excuse Punk going on a rant at a media scrum in front of everyone. No explanation would excuse that being unprofessional. The whole thing is unfortunate. Most of all it sucks that the dog got hurt.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Big yikes. Turns out we never heard Punk's side of things yet SRS, Meltzer were adamant about getting his side of the story, lol.
> 
> To think the Executive Vice Clowns fed a story about them saving the dog too. 🤣


Once again, the so called "wrestling journalists" SRS and Meltzer we're made to look like clowns. Shocker......

If I was Punk and that happened, I'd be swinging too.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I dont think Punk's camp is telling the truth.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

deadcool said:


> I dont think Punk's camp is telling the truth.


Nobody's camp is telling the truth. Everyone involved has a need to be thought of as the sympathetic party.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> Once again, the so called "wrestling journalists" SRS and Meltzer we're made to look like clowns. Shocker......
> 
> If I was Punk and that happened, I'd be swinging too.


Wouldn't Punk's camp releasing this story also be considered "feeding someone a story"? 

It's all just posturing in an attempt to control the narrative and garner sympathy as much sympathy from the public as possible. Nobody not even a scorched earth kind of guy like CM Punk wants his reputation in the fucking dirt. It's especially convenient that Punk's side happens to come out now amid reports that AEW is looking to buy him out, the heavy scrutiny that has coming his way, and reports that The Bucks and Kenny would be returning to work "imminently".


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

You're all getting worked so hard.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Wouldn't Punk's camp releasing this story also be considered "feeding someone a story"? It's all just about trying to control the narrative and garner sympathy from the public. It's especially convenient that Punk's side happens to come out now amid a lot of scrutiny coming his way and reports that The Bucks and Kenny would be returning to work "imminently"


That might be so, but they already lost Cody because he couldn't work with the EVP's. Funny, now Punk has problems with them.........


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> That might be so, but they already lost Cody because he couldn't work with the EVP's. Funny, now Punk has problems with them.........


I'm not suggesting that they aren't difficult to work with, it's not important and it isn't like Punk has a particularly glowing history of being easy to work with. Personalities clash, that's life.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have lost my shit and gotten violent too of that happened to my dog. I totally get where Punk was coming from. All of this could've been avoided if that didn't happen. This is some John Wick shit. Lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> You're all getting worked so hard.


And just imagine all of that and make everyone look like fucking idiots, especially your boss. To try and make it seem like a real story. If its a work this is the saddest thing ive ever heard put together. Bunch of cry babies and the boss would be beyond a fool but i wouldn't be surprised. Whats funny is if being real its even more sad.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> And just imagine all of that and make everyone look like fucking idiots, especially your boss. To try and make it seem like a real story. If its a work this is the saddest thing ive ever heard put together. Bunch of cry babies and the boss would be beyond a fool but i wouldn't be surprised. Whats funny is if being real its even more sad.


If it’s a work, it’s actually kind of childish.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not suggesting that they aren't difficult to work with, it's not important and it isn't like Punk has a particularly glowing history of being easy to work with. Personalities clash, that's life.


Ok, who are the Elite going to chase away next then? Danielson? Jericho?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I would have lost my shit and gotten violent too of that happened to my dog. I totally get where Punk was coming from. All of this could've been avoided if that didn't happen. This is some John Wick shit. Lol


Honestly the dog getting hurt sucks, but why the hell is he bringing the dog to shows in the first place?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Honestly the dog getting hurt sucks, but why the hell is he bringing the dog to shows in the first place?


Good question but why not? Cody used to bring his dog around too. Lol


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Fuck Fragile Phil and Fuck Larry the Emotional Support Dog.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's really sad about Larry


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Good question but why not? Cody used to bring his dog around too. Lol


The day that Tony Khan and Vince McMahon upload pictures of themselves being in a relationship and dating together is the day a dog will growl so loud that even the west side will hear it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> Ok, who are the Elite going to chase away next then? Danielson? Jericho?


Who is Punk going to chase away? You see that sword cuts both ways, dude. Take the fanboy glasses of nobody in this scenario is innocent and if I'm Tony Khan they're all out the door.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I think you can make a good case for unsafe workplace when executives barge in your private locker room and injure your dog.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Good question but why not? Cody used to bring his dog around too. Lol


I've spent a lot of my life in locker rooms and I love my pets but I've never brought them to the locker room with me. So I just don't get it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Ummm.... As opposed to Punk putting out a story to his mouthpiece?


*The "mouthpiece" that he embarrassed on a national stage in front of a million people by openly questioning his credibility due to ties with SCOTT COLTON? Your desperation is at an all time high.*


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I've spent a lot of my life in locker rooms and I love my pets but I've never brought them to the locker room with me.


That’s good to know, but the dog was around all afternoon before the show, right? If that was an issue it should have come up long before the show ended.

(And Cody used to bring his dog to work too so it’s not like there’s any reason to think it wouldn’t be OK.)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> That’s good to know, but the dog was around all afternoon before the show, right? If that was an issue it should have come up long before the show ended.
> 
> (And Cody used to bring his dog to work too so it’s not like there’s any reason to think it wouldn’t be OK.)


I'm not saying that him having his dog there is a problem, I'm just questioning the logic behind it. 

Locker rooms aren't the calmest/safest places to begin with and it's even worse when things get HEATED. It's just not a situation I would subject my pets to.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Page instigates the shit and gets rewarded a title shot. The Elite turds fucked up Punk's dog, and get rewarded by Khan to return to TV. Yet the money making, top draw, CM Punk is out of the company. LOLAEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *The "mouthpiece" that he embarrassed on a national stage in front of a million people by openly questioning his credibility due to ties with SCOTT COLTON? Your desperation is at an all time high.*


No the guy he apologized too and realized he had a shared dislike of Scott Colton with. The reporter who covered his legal stuff with WWE. Acting like Punk putting out this information now isn't fishy is just sticking your head in the ground. The same day that the The Elite return. Also, stating that Punk has not spoken to AEW since Brawl Out is BS wording. His lawyers definitely have, so that line was added to make AEW look worst and without context.

Your blind hatred for The Elite is clouding your judgement.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who is Punk going to chase away? You see that sword cuts both ways, dude. Take the fanboy glasses of nobody in this scenario is innocent and if I'm Tony Khan they're all out the door.


I'm not being a fanboy. I agree with you 100% on that, if one goes, they all have to.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah bucks and omega deserved that ass kicking. (If true)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> I'm not being a fanboy. I agree with you 100% on that, if one goes, they all have to.


My bad. To me you seemed awfully hung up on The Elite being a problem. These type of misunderstandings happen.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

im not even gonna debate or speak on any of the events prior to the elite kicking punks door in

once that happened, and they hurt his dog, id be fully on his side if he literally paralyzed them


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I've spent a lot of my life in locker rooms and I love my pets but I've never brought them to the locker room with me. So I just don't get it.


This is pro wrestling... There are stories of Psycho Sid traveling with a squirrel. They're an odd bunch. Lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is pro wrestling... There were stories of Psycho Sid traveling with a squirrel. They're an odd bunch. Lol


I get that. Like I said it's just not a thought process that I'll ever understand.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Dumb Bucks (Dumb Phucks) are the ones who probably kicked the door down and injured a dog while wanting to fight a guy....but nope, the guy who defended himself is out.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is pro wrestling... *There are stories of Psycho Sid traveling with a squirrel.* They're an odd bunch. Lol


details NOW please


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

NapperX said:


> Dumb Bucks (Dumb Phucks) are the ones who probably kicked the door down and injured a dog while wanting to fight a guy....but nope, the guy who defended himself is out.


To be honest going scorched earth like Punk did in the scrum it seems like he may have wanted out. Not condoning anything that happened afterwards but those were not the musings of a dude who was happy at his job.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> My bad. To me you seemed awfully hung up on The Elite being a problem. These type of misunderstandings happen.


It happens, it's cool man.

It's just annoying to me as a wrestling fan. I've been watching WWF/WWE since the late 80's, but have finally given up on them. TNA had to mess it up when the brought in Hogan and Bischoff. I just want AEW to succeed and me a true alternative.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> It happens, it's cool man.
> 
> It's just annoying to me as a wrestling fan. I've been watching WWF/WWE since the late 80's, but have finally given up on them. TNA had to mess it up when the brought in Hogan and Bischoff. I just want AEW to succeed and me a true alternative.


TNT was way more of an alternative than aew


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> To be honest going scorched earth like Punk did in the scrum it seems like he may have wanted out. Not condoning anything that happened afterwards but those were not the musings of a dude who was happy at his job.


Being frustrated with a few employees happens at most work places while at the same time they still want to work for that company, just not necessarily with those coworkers.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> It happens, it's cool man.
> 
> It's just annoying to me as a wrestling fan. I've been watching WWF/WWE since the late 80's, but have finally given up on them. TNA had to mess it up when the brought in Hogan and Bischoff. I just want AEW to succeed and me a true alternative.




One of the hardest parts of trying to be an alternative to WWE(especially since they have been the measuring stick for so much of the last 40 years) is that no matter what you do you're always fighting to condition people to like something "new" and outward pressure to make money, reach audiences, become competitive will inevitably occur. And when they do everyone sees that WWE is still the market leader the way they do things is immensely profitable and their competitors feel the need to try and be more like WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

NapperX said:


> Being frustrated with a few employees happens at most work places while at the same time they still want to work for that company, just not necessarily with those coworkers.


Even if he hadn't gone scorched earth(he wasn't just moaning about the elite) he also put the way the company operates on blast in front on the guy who runs it. Plus he should have also been aware that publicly calling out executives is a bad move because most companies are going to side with their executives. Punk isn't a stupid person and that rant was not just some random release of pent up frustrations. That's an unhappy guy, pointedly going off on people and practices.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> details NOW please











The Ridiculous Story Of Sid Vicious Being Bitten By A Squirrel, Explained


To combat the loneliness of traveling in WWE, Sid Vicious once bought a pet squirrel. It didn't end well.




www.thesportster.com


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying that him having his dog there is a problem, I'm just questioning the logic behind it.
> 
> Locker rooms aren't the calmest/safest places to begin with and it's even worse when things get HEATED. It's just not a situation I would subject my pets to.


I don’t disagree, but people often don’t make logical decisions concerning their pets. Probably more like ‘I think I’ll take my dog to the show. We’re in Chicago and it will be good to have him around.’ With no more thought than that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Ridiculous Story Of Sid Vicious Being Bitten By A Squirrel, Explained
> 
> 
> To combat the loneliness of traveling in WWE, Sid Vicious once bought a pet squirrel. It didn't end well.
> ...


This definitely needs its own thread.

Edit:

*"A Dare Involving His Squirrel Led To Sid Vicious Being Hospitalized"*

I was afraid the dare was going to involve the back door and some improv gerbiling, but the truth is just as bad.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> And just imagine all of that and make everyone look like fucking idiots, especially your boss. To try and make it seem like a real story. If its a work this is the saddest thing ive ever heard put together. Bunch of cry babies and the boss would be beyond a fool but i wouldn't be surprised. Whats funny is if being real its even more sad.


Lmao, Craig getting worked.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Sad about his dog. I know I usually denounce the dirt sheets (I’ve previously worked for a couple of them myself)… 

Hausman and Punk both live in the Chicago area and Hausman legitimately was the first one that Punk let interview him after the trial. Hausman is also legitimately the one that Punk singled out of the “reporters” during the infamous media scrum, referencing his history with improv and Cabana in the Chicago comedy scene. While I don’t think Hausman talked to Punk directly, I do believe that he probably DID talk to someone that is close with Punk about this. I’ve worked with Hausman before for a couple different dirt-sheet sites myself in the past - and again, I know that I am the one that always denounces the dirt sheets as they generally don’t have actual, credible sources for the majority of “news” stories they run (I would know). However, Hausman actually does actually have a few connections in the business as he does some commentary work for the independent scene in Chicago and has done so for quite some time…


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

@Firefromthegods Tony Khan would make a comedic and heelish on screen character right now 😂😂😂


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DZ Crew said:


> Both sides can be to blame. If it's true that they busted his dog's face in can you blame Punk for getting pissed? Punk was unprofessional during the scrum but the Bucks shouldn't be playing backstage politics and confronting an already pissed off dude and not expecting him to react.


Better to let it sit that evening and have Tony Khan or whomever schedule a meeting where everyone can talk or yell or do whatever and sort it out that way.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> It happens, it's cool man.
> 
> It's just annoying to me as a wrestling fan. I've been watching WWF/WWE since the late 80's, but have finally given up on them. TNA had to mess it up when the brought in Hogan and Bischoff. I just want AEW to succeed and me a true alternative.


I’m interested to hear what you mean because I see people posting all the time about wanting ‘an alternative to WWE.’

I understand not liking WWE for whatever reason, but this is 2022 … not 1987. I mean, my favorite promotion for the last decade (before it shut down) was ROH (not AEWROH whatever it is now). We had Lucha Underground and TNA. And there’s always New Japan. And indie stuff at our fingertips. Not to mention AAA and many other interesting promotions over the years.

With or without AEW, there’s a lot of alternatives, so I don’t get what people mean when they say this. Because for some it seems pretty clear that they mean ‘I want a promotion that’s not WWE that has a lot of my WWE favorites in it,’ which is kind of odd to me — I mean it’s impossible to deny that people got jazzed to see Punk (yes) and Bryan and even the next tier like Miro and PAC and so on in AEW. 

I gather every person has their own idea and for the most part no promotion is going to be that — maybe it will be for a little while (or you like some of what they’re doing and hold out hope that it will become your ideal promotion) but it’s impossible for any promotion to be everything each person wants it to be. So help me understand what you’re looking for — does it have to be a kinda mainstream major TV promotion for you to enjoy it?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> Lmao, Craig getting worked.


I said imagine. No one's getting worked here.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You can tell the people who really hate The Elite if this suddenly vindicates Punk of everything while Kenny and The Bucks should get fired. Also, actually blaming Hangman for all of this is and always has been downright hilarious.

Realistically, Punk is still the biggest asshole for doing the entire scrum in the first place and continuing to act like a child in his 40s, Tony the 2nd biggest for letting it happen in the first place and not growing a spine, 3rd is The Bucks for the Larry stuff (if true) and probably in general being kinda hotheads and wanting to confront Punk like they did.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's plausible that none of this would've happened if CM Punk left Larry at home. Honestly, a wrestling show is a chaotic place to bring a doggo. I remember when Cody brought Pharaoh out for his entrance and had the full on pyro and everything. I felt bad for him


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I said imagine. No one's getting worked here.


Lmao, Shand getting worked.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> it's plausible that none of this would've happened if CM Punk left Larry at home. Honestly, a wrestling show is a chaotic place to bring a doggo. I remember when Cody brought Pharaoh out for his entrance and had the full on pyro and everything. I felt bad for him


Kicking down someone's door to that point likely leads to an ass whooping either way.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Kicking down someone's door to that point likely leads to an ass whooping either way.


I guess some wrestlers don’t have a brain sometimes? Instead of damaging the company’s door, they could’ve embarrassed him back in their worst way as possible. There wasn’t a need for fist fight. Also, they could’ve told Tony Khan about this as another method and see if he would take any action (not that I’m a Tony Khan fan or anything).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Kicking down someone's door to that point likely leads to an ass whooping either way.


Well, I imagine that the severity of how the door was opened might be viewed differently when a beloved family pet is at the door. Like if they opened door normally and it hit Larry and Larry got hurt, that could easily become "they kicked the door down"


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Well, I imagine that the severity of how the door was opened might be viewed differently when a beloved family pet is at the door. Like if they opened door normally and it hit Larry and Larry got hurt, that could easily become "they kicked the door down"


They should send us a screenshot of that door in terms of how badly it was damaged. If all evidence confirms it to be true, the kickers should take some of the money out of their paycheck and use it to cover the cost of fixing that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> Lmao, Shand getting worked.


Yep, im crying in the corner over these people


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bagelalmond said:


> I guess some wrestlers don’t have a brain sometimes? Instead of damaging the company’s door, they could’ve embarrassed him back in their worst way as possible. There wasn’t a need for fist fight. Also, they could’ve told Tony Khan about this as another method and see if he would take any action (not that I’m a Tony Khan fan or anything).


Seriously. This is not 1992 where you have to find a publication or news outlet to get your voice out there. They could easily have gone on their dumb YouTube circlejerk show and emoted for hours on end without anyone interrupting them to give their side. But words are words and actions are actions. If someone buried me at a media scrum I would be pissed too, but if I went and broke into the space they were in it instantly makes me more guilty than them. What if Ace's wife had been standing by the door and been injured? Suddenly we are having a very different conversation.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Megha parekh was outside. I don't believe they kicked the door in. At best they opened it without knocking and accidentally hit Larry (unfortunately) and then it infuriated Punk (understandably so) and Omega ran to check on Larry because he's an animal person. Then Ace Steel bit Omega because he probably thought Omega was attacking Larry.

Punk punched Matt, Ace Steel threw a chair and injured Nick's eye. I think they did enough damage in return for an accidental door hit on Larry.

Drop the lawyers, stop being a little bitch and settle it like men in the ring. Like WWE has taught me, that's how men settle shit. In the ring in a predetermined match where your first priority is to ensure your opponents safety.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Yep, im crying in the corner over these people


Lmao, Shandcraig got worked.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Megha parekh was outside. I don't believe they kicked the door in. At best they opened it without knocking and accidentally hit Larry (unfortunately) and then it infuriated Punk (understandably so) and Omega ran to check on Larry because he's an animal person. Then Ace Steel bit Omega because he probably thought Omega was attacking Larry.
> 
> Punk punched Matt, Ace Steel threw a chair and injured Nick's eye. I think they did enough damage in return for an accidental door hit on Larry.
> 
> Drop the lawyers, stop being a little bitch and settle it like men in the ring. Like WWE has taught me, that's how men settle shit. In the ring in a predetermined match where your first priority is to ensure your opponents safety.


This exactly. Settle in the ring and make $ with it. It’s not rocket science and they are all (or should be ) professional WRESTLERS so should put their past aside and take it out on each other with a few stiff shots like they used to do back in the day.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

dsnotgood said:


> This exactly. Settle in the ring and make $ with it. It’s not rocket science and they are all (or should be ) professional WRESTLERS so should put their past aside and take it out on each other with a few stiff shots like they used to do back in the day.


Punk, Joe, FTR and Wardlow vs Omega, Bucks, Hangman and Adam Cole. Blood and Guts. Print that 💵.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Megha parekh was outside. I don't believe they kicked the door in. At best they opened it without knocking and accidentally hit Larry (unfortunately) and then it infuriated Punk (understandably so) and Omega ran to check on Larry because he's an animal person. Then Ace Steel bit Omega because he probably thought Omega was attacking Larry.
> 
> Punk punched Matt, Ace Steel threw a chair and injured Nick's eye. I think they did enough damage in return for an accidental door hit on Larry.
> 
> Drop the lawyers, stop being a little bitch and settle it like men in the ring. Like WWE has taught me, that's how men settle shit. In the ring in a predetermined match where your first priority is to ensure your opponents safety.


Much, much better than guys feuding over who picks who to be on a team with them and then immediately posts pictures on social media of how much they really get along just to reinforce how fake their stuff all is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a dog lover and I'd go full berserker mode if someone injured one of my dogs. If the account is true, kudos to Kenny for getting Larry out of the line of fire.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This thread in a nutshell:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496008195353059330*


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Fuck the Elite

Fuck kenny

Fuck Old Bucks

Fuck Page

I hope Punk files a huge lawsuit against AEW and leaves


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Not that any of this affects me in any way but couple of things ….

1- why Is this dog info only coming out now? Seems timely given it seems that the Elite are back at work and Punk is (*allegedly) shown the door (and rightly so)

2- whilst any animal getting hurt is extremely uncool, its probably safe to say that it wasn’t intentional. If a dog is laying behind a closed door, how is anyone outside to know that ?

Anyway, cue the marks getting hot about it all and booing the elite for a bit. Damn, wrestling is fucking hilarious at times . Never change.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> CM Punk's Dog Injured And More On AEW All Out Fallout - Exclusive
> 
> 
> CM Punk's camp has revealed new details to Wrestling Inc. about the backstage brawl from AEW All Out and the subsequent fallout afterward.
> ...


This story just keeps getting more hilarious by the day.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> You're all getting worked so hard.


Are you still on the ''it's all a work, bro'' train?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Accidents happen, get over it...

Btw, some are misinterpreting this story. The dog was not injured to the point of requiring emergency treatment. He waited a week for a pre-scheduled vet appointment, so the "loose teeth" factor is not a sign of forced-induced trauma, it's a sign of a minor bump, and there's even a chance it was unrelated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Always remember…. Never trust wrestling ‘journalists’


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who doesn't care about the fucking dog?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nearly two months the Elite propagandists have been reporting on this and we never heard a word about this shit.

It’s ironic that whole presser started with Punk calling out those “journalists” because holy shit wrestling media is just infested with a bunch of fanboys protecting their guys.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about the fucking dog?


Probably and it would say a lot about you.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

JeSeGaN said:


> Are you still on the ''it's all a work, bro'' train?


Sounds to me like you're getting worked into a shoot.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Nearly two months the Elite propagandists have been reporting on this and we never heard a word about this shit.
> 
> It’s ironic that whole presser started with Punk calling out those “journalists” because holy shit wrestling media is just infested with a bunch of fanboys protecting their guys.


...and this story was by Nick Hausman - the same guy Punk called out at the start of the scrum (because they're friends)


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

You never fuck with a man’s dog.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I was with Punk from day one, I can relate to this guy and he wouldn't ruin his career for nothing. What he did was literally a shoot promo and defending himself, and for that he's getting bashed like a fucking murderer from all the sensitive offended vy the air fucks. I hope he comes back, he deserves a second chance.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

You just don't mess with Larry 3:16.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Y’all know the dog didn’t have its teeth knocked loose by a door, right?

If anything, the dog is owned by Phil Brooks, and we see how little he cares for his own personal dental care.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Bring CM Punk back. If he can't be on the same show as elite than try and put the guy in ROH. You can't let the guy who is fantastic performer walk away while you keep some of the shit on your roster.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a little guy but if you mess with my dog something sharp is coming out


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

stew mack said:


> I'm a little guy but if you mess with my dog something sharp is coming out


I can buy the dog yelping as the door opens, but the door was not kicked or slammed open. That is just Punk saving face and trying to stay ahead of public opinion.

@One Shed , please tell me you don’t actually believe the dog has 2 teeth loose from all this. You can hate the Elite. You can think they’re dumb fucks for going into his space. You can think they instigated shit, but you can’t possibly believe his dog had two teeth loosened. Hah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> And you believe the other stories because?
> 
> The difference here is that the guy actually shut his mouth about it till now and had guys like Meltzer and SRS claim they got his side of story when they actually didn't.
> 
> ...


You don’t actually fucking believe the dog’s teeth got kicked loose by a door, do you? You don’t fucking wait 7-8 weeks to let that piece of information out.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

We will forever get atleast 2 completely different stories, depends if the elite have theirs fully intertwined. 

If they did accidentally hit Larry with the door, after barging into the locker room.. Then that ass whooping was justified. 

. So Omega went to check on the dog after it was hit by the door, as the young bucks approached Punk. 
. Punk and YBs got yelling and Punk hits Matt
. Before Nick could come to his aid, he got handed a chair to the face
. Steel walked over to his wife, to calm her down
. Omega tries to grab Steel thinking he's going to drop an elbow on his unconscious friend
. Ace thinks he's about to be choked and bites Omega

Thats what I have gathered from it. It would explain why Omega and Punk were able to talk afterwards. Maybe Omega was checking up on Punk and the dog.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Yeah. I would've thrown a punch if I saw any dog get hurt. Especially my own dog.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kingfunkel said:


> We will forever get atleast 2 completely different stories, depends if the elite have theirs fully intertwined.
> 
> If they did accidentally hit Larry with the door, after barging into the locker room.. Then that ass whooping was justified.
> 
> ...


You can check my post history. I’ve laid out something similar for a month or more. It makes the most sense.

But no way in hell did that goddamn dog get his teeth knocked loose from the door. Nuh uh. No way. That’s exaggerating your story on the night the Elite begin their ride back to glory.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You can check my post history. I’ve laid out something similar for a month or more. It makes the most sense.
> 
> But no way in hell did that goddamn dog get his teeth knocked loose from the door. Nuh uh. No way. That’s exaggerating your story on the night the Elite begin their ride back to glory.


The fact is he didn't even take the dog to the vet. A week later, he just went to a routine check-up that was already scheduled.

If the situation was more severe, then why didn't he take his dog to the vet sooner? Why wouldn't he go to an emergency vet that night or the next day?

It was a minor accident at worst.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Between us all let's find out which vets he went to and request a medical bill for proof?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is why you cannot believe any journo


“The response to what was said was basically “its an outright lie”. I did have that told to me, but they could not, you know, nobody could really say anything more as far as the Dog thing goes”.
– Dave Meltzer


so, the one 'reports' one thing and the other 'reports' another - this isn't "news" - its barely opinions


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> The fact is he didn't even take the dog to the vet. A week later, he just went to a routine check-up that was already scheduled.
> 
> If the situation was more severe, then why didn't he take his dog to the vet sooner? Why wouldn't he go to an emergency vet that night or the next day?
> 
> It was a minor accident at worst.


You’re making too much sense. The Punk Stans finally have something that makes sense in his favor, so it MUST be 100% the truth.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> The fact is he didn't even take the dog to the vet. A week later, he just went to a routine check-up that was already scheduled.
> 
> If the situation was more severe, then why didn't he take his dog to the vet sooner? Why wouldn't he go to an emergency vet that night or the next day?
> 
> It was a minor accident at worst.


Why does matter if he didn't know the severity - He'd have known his dog was hurt as they generally yelp in pain when something like this happens.

Any dog owner worth a damn would jump to defend someone who hurts them - Accidentally or not, particularly when it's these three dipshits who are angrily bursting into the room.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Why does matter if he didn't know the severity - He'd have known his dog was hurt as they generally yelp in pain when something like this happens.
> 
> Any dog owner worth a damn would jump to defend someone who hurts them - Accidentally or not, particularly when it's these three dipshits who are angrily bursting into the room.


You don’t believe that dog was hurt. If THAT was the reason for Punk fighting, then why has it taken 7-8 weeks for that particular piece of information to get out? Punk could have made it known. He certainly has his media heads that have been out in full force defending him with propoganda.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk also says he left thinking the media scrum stuff wasn’t that big of a deal.

I guess you dumb fucks believe that shit, too?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> Punk also says he left thinking the media scrum stuff wasn’t that big of a deal.
> 
> I guess you dumb fucks believe that shit, too?


Tbf, his own boss was nodding along and laughed at shit Punk was saying and even called him a sweetheart before he left.

Just sayin...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, if AEW didn't reach out to Punk, then the buyout rumours are false?

Plot thickens. Meltzer has zero relevant sources. My guy getting his scoops from Terry Silver and his tag partner. 😭


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

bdon said:


> Because Punk marks always stand by their man.


It like a abusive relationship for them, they always say "it my fault or the other person fault", talk about "cult of personality "


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Btw, if AEW didn't reach out to Punk, then the buyout rumours are false?
> 
> Plot thickens. Meltzer has zero relevant sources. My guy getting his scoops from Terry Silver and his tag partner. 😭


Come on, bro. You’re smart enough to know they have spoke with Punk. Just like you’re smart enough to know why the dog’s teeth being loose story is only NOW being spun into relevancy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, his own boss was nodding along and laughed at shit Punk was saying and even called him a sweetheart before he left.
> 
> Just sayin...


“C-C-Can I have one of those, Phil? Thank you, Phil. Th-thank you, Phil.”, isn’t exactly a glowing rapport of friendship. That’s how one sounds when uncomfortable and trying to stay out of the school bully’s crosshairs.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> Come on, bro. You’re smart enough to know they have spoke with Punk. Just like you’re smart enough to know why the dog’s teeth being loose story is only NOW being spun into relevancy.


And you're smart enough to know Punk wouldn't feed a damn thing to Meltzer, the one who started the Cabana rumours and is besties with The Elite.

Again, Punk put his name out there here. Just like he did at the scrum. Ain't afraid to say something and feed a media a scoop credit it as unknown source.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

The Elite jumped a dog.... Good shit.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> The Elite jumped a dog.... Good shit.


Come on your still buying the story about the rent a Rockers evp kicking in the door?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> And you're smart enough to know Punk wouldn't feed a damn thing to Meltzer, the one who started the Cabana rumours and is besties with The Elite.
> 
> Again, Punk put his name out there here. Just like he did at the scrum. Ain't afraid to say something and feed a media a scoop credit it as unknown source.


Of course he isn’t going to go to Meltzer, but the point is he doesn’t have to. He could have used anyone else in the business. Brian fucking Last has been up Punk’s ass so far that he was on air implying Kenny was going to have to fucking hideout in goddamn Japan for crimes against humanity to defend Punk. Nick Hausman was right there all along.

You’re smart enough to know that AEW has absolutely been in contact with Punk. You’re also smart enough to know that if Punk’s dog getting wounded was the trigger for Punk throwing the first punch, that piece of information would have found its way to the light of day sooner.

Stop playing ignorant and acting like the Bucks have ALL of the wrestling media in their back pocket. PWI was right there with Jim Cornette in blasting the Bucks and Kenny.

I guess Punk is just a standup fucking citizen, eh?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So many people believing everything they read.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dave on the F4W board.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Dave on the F4W board.
> 
> View attachment 136658


Obviously.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Did moxley bleed when he first hear what happened to Larry?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Always remember…. Never trust wrestling ‘journalists’


This is true. Recently we got reports that AEW was in the process of buying out CM Punk's contract and then contradictory reports that AEW hasn't even talked to CM Punk since All Out.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I am the only one giving no fucks at all after all the shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *This thread in a nutshell:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496008195353059330*


If it's a work, then it's a really stupid one but then it's not like AEW hasn't done stupid stories before. For example, they literally just spent a month turning Daniel Garcia face, only for him to turn heel again.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Geeee said:


> This is true. Recently we got reports that AEW was in the process of buying out CM Punk's contract and then contradictory reports that AEW hasn't even talked to CM Punk since All Out.


This. Meltzer, Toolbag Ross Sapp, and the rest of them constantly get worked and fed false information.

I find it hilarious that Meltzer basically turned on AEW once his boys were suspended and not there to fill him in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> I think you can make a good case for unsafe workplace when executives barge in your private locker room and injure your dog.





La Parka said:


> Kicking down someone's door to that point likely leads to an ass whooping either way.


This isn't Punk's personal home. Punk's private dressing room doesn't become off limits to company executives


Fearless Viper said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about the fucking dog?


I don't when it's clearly being presented to change the narrative


bdon said:


> I can buy the dog yelping as the door opens, but the door was not kicked or slammed open. That is just Punk saving face and trying to stay ahead of public opinion.
> 
> @One Shed , please tell me you don’t actually believe the dog has 2 teeth loose from all this. You can hate the Elite. You can think they’re dumb fucks for going into his space. You can think they instigated shit, but you can’t possibly believe his dog had two teeth loosened. Hah





bdon said:


> You don’t actually fucking believe the dog’s teeth got kicked loose by a door, do you? You don’t fucking wait 7-8 weeks to let that piece of information out.


Exactly Punk was willing to spend his night bitching about all type of slights he felt. But we're to believe they injured his dog and he just kept that a secret. Even if he wanted to file a lawsuit he could very well still announce why he's filing it. 

We're supposed to believe his precious dog was so hurt that millionaire Punk elected to take him to a prescheduled vet visit instead of an emergency vet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is an interesting take from another board about the Wrestle Inc story and it being 'spin'.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is an interesting take from another board about the Wrestle Inc story and it being 'spin'.
> 
> View attachment 136659
> 
> ...


Anybody with any critical thinking realizes

1. Yeah his dog being injured isn't something that would be omitted, especially if he was going to admit to throwing the punch.

2. Anybody who's ever worked a job realizes your locker room and office at work, do not even remotely get treated with the same laws your home does. 

If it did bosses would've been beating the fuck out disgruntled employees that came in their office for years because 

"I'm just defending my place bro".


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

3venflow said:


> This is an interesting take from another board about the Wrestle Inc story and it being 'spin'.
> 
> View attachment 136659
> 
> ...


I guess Punk throwing the punch makes sense if he saw his dog got hurt like that. Then again, I just feel kind of weirded out right now that this information will come months after the fiasco happened. I don't think I would see Punk in AEW after this either way this has happened. I just wish we can have the real truth of the matter rather than have "the truth from two opposing sides" where it seems the only way to solve this is in an actual court rather than in a wrestling ring where these people could have made money out of this.

The spin is interesting because it happens to a lot of people who may have gone through something that they finally realized was disgraceful to them and they wish to fix their "image" by using all the PR help they could get.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

lesenfanteribles said:


> I guess Punk throwing the punch makes sense if he saw his dog got hurt like that. Then again, I just feel kind of weirded out right now that this information will come months after the fiasco happened. I don't think I would see Punk in AEW after this either way this has happened. I just wish we can have the real truth of the matter rather than have "the truth from two opposing sides" where it seems the only way to solve this is in an actual court rather than in a wrestling ring where these people could have made money out of this.
> 
> The spin is interesting because it happens to a lot of people who may have gone through something that they finally realized was disgraceful to them and they wish to fix their "image" by using all the PR help they could get.


You're weirded out because you know it's not true. Man is willing to reveal Colt has a bank account shared with his mom. That he's frustrated because he think his co-workers some of who are high ranking executives are trying to sabotage him in the shadows. But this guy is too afraid to admit he punched somebody to protect his dog... Yeah alright.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> You're weirded out because you know it's not true. Man is willing to reveal Colt has a bank account shared with his mom. That he's frustrated because he think his co-workers some of who are high ranking executives are trying to sabotage him in the shadows. But this guy is too afraid to admit he punched somebody to protect his dog... Yeah alright.


That's why I kind of agree with the 'spin' that was posted earlier, this is starting to be like a PR project to cleanse whatever happened to him and somehow gaslight some to believe in it. It's true I'm weirded out because something is fishy, I want to believe but there's just so many things that don't connect. If his dog did get hurt then yeah fuck those people but fuck him too for bringing a dog that has no business being there in the first place. He said what he said and he can't take back those words now. Either way this shitshow should be coming to a close hopefully.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Why does matter if he didn't know the severity - He'd have known his dog was hurt as they generally yelp in pain when something like this happens.
> 
> Any dog owner worth a damn would jump to defend someone who hurts them - Accidentally or not, particularly when it's these three dipshits who are angrily bursting into the room.


Well, I'm just saying Larry was deemed healthy enough that he didn't need treatment. Punk thought Larry was fine, so he didn't take him to an emergency vet. That's all I mean. But he likely did receive minor, incidental contact.

Does this justify Punk's response? Yeah, kinda. Well, enough for him to receive forgiveness IMO.

If I was the one who got punched here, I would genuinely forgive him and talk it out. His perspective is understandable. I honestly think it would be an easy conversation too. I'd find it weird if they didn't bury the hatchet. I expect they will/already have.



Gn1212 said:


> Btw, if AEW didn't reach out to Punk, then the buyout rumours are false?
> 
> Plot thickens. Meltzer has zero relevant sources. My guy getting his scoops from Terry Silver and his tag partner. 😭


Honestly, I suspect Meltzer is just frustrated at Tony for not giving him as much info lately, so he recklessly reported this story to make a point.

"you won't give me the details? Okay, I'll just infer A and B from the tidbits I do know and you'll either have to confirm it or correct it"

It was aggressively one-sided rumour reporting done with the intention to provoke a newsworthy response... I think. Could be wrong!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

lesenfanteribles said:


> That's why I kind of agree with the 'spin' that was posted earlier, this is starting to be like a PR project to cleanse whatever happened to him and somehow gaslight some to believe in it. It's true I'm weirded out because something is fishy, I want to believe but there's just so many things that don't connect. If his dog did get hurt then yeah fuck those people but fuck him too for bringing a dog that has no business being there in the first place. He said what he said and he can't take back those words now. Either way this shitshow should be coming to a close hopefully.


One possibility is he heard his dog yelp, and that was enough of a trigger in his mind to do what he already wanted to do 

Kinda like "ahh screw it, why hold back now..." a lot of guys relate to getting caught up in the moment - it doesn't take much! 

Yes, that's an analogy we're running with in this thread now


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Elite fans are now pretending to be legal experts. 😂

Maybe they can use that same “critical thinking” skills to argue that it’s justified for perverts like Vince and Johnny Ace to just kick open a door to a women’s locker room while they’re changing - “they’re executives!”


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep.. If somebody hurt my dog, I´d hurt them back.
.. I guess you could argue about bringing the dog to work in the first place, but that´s another discussion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

lesenfanteribles said:


> That's why I kind of agree with the 'spin' that was posted earlier, this is starting to be like a PR project to cleanse whatever happened to him and somehow gaslight some to believe in it. It's true I'm weirded out because something is fishy, I want to believe but there's just so many things that don't connect. If his dog did get hurt then yeah fuck those people but fuck him too for bringing a dog that has no business being there in the first place. He said what he said and he can't take back those words now. Either way this shitshow should be coming to a close hopefully.


Punk knows that he lost a lot of fan goodwill and that implying The Elite hurt his dog would trigger some folks "dah I love my pet too" brain and logic would be tossed out the window for them. 

The same way he has people still spurting off the "WWE doctors almost killed him" lie. He'll now have folk running with the "well he had to go scorched Earth because his dog" lie.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Elite fans are now pretending to be legal experts. 😂
> 
> Maybe they can use that same “critical thinking” skills to argue that it’s justified for perverts like Vince and Johnny Ace to just kick open a door to a women’s locker room while they’re changing - “they’re executives!”


...What?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

That the dog got hurt immediately puts me on Larry's side. Fuck the Bucks, Omega, Steel, Punk, the drama etc. can y'all not hurt the fucking dog? WF's best legal conspiracy theorists are on the job, I have full faith in them to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> Elite fans are now pretending to be legal experts.
> 
> Maybe they can use that same “critical thinking” skills to argue that it’s justified for perverts like Vince and Johnny Ace to just kick open a door to a women’s locker room while they’re changing - “they’re executives!”


Just say you've never worked a job before. A locker room or office at place of business doesn't get the same rights as home. I mean by your own silly logic, bosses everywhere would be justified at throwing hands at any employee that angrily barged into their office because they're protecting their dwelling.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

I will say ironic this comes out as as the EVP return to AEW, as well as how the story keeps changing from "they super kicked the door in" to "nah that overblown they aggressively opened the door in" to "I felt outnumbered 5 to 2" then to " yes they superkicked the door in, and they also beat up poor Larry the Dog, which I didnt mention until Young Bucks return" I cant stand any of them, and everybody was in the wrong but Punk camp keeps putting out inconsistencies in their story, and if Larry was beaten up, you think AEW would hirecbsck the EVP with the potential of the PETA crowd and animal lovers across the nation down their throat and pushing for Turner stations to drop AEW, Punk been full of Bs before, he full of Bs now.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

IronMan8 said:


> One possibility is he heard his dog yelp, and that was enough of a trigger in his mind to do what he already wanted to do
> 
> Kinda like "ahh screw it, why hold back now..." a lot of guys relate to getting caught up in the moment - it doesn't take much!
> 
> Yes, that's an analogy we're running with in this thread now


Yeah, that would be more than enough to trigger anything at that point. Not shocked or surprised with the results. It's just sad for all the parties involved. 



RapShepard said:


> Punk knows that he lost a lot of fan goodwill and that implying The Elite hurt his dog would trigger some folks "dah I love my pet too" brain and logic would be tossed out the window for them.
> 
> The same way he has people still spurting off the "WWE doctors almost killed him" lie. He'll now have folk running with the "well he had to go scorched Earth because his dog" lie.


Yeah, all these time that people were chanting his name and hijacking WWE events back whenever they were in Chicago or whenever there was something that wasn't done in good taste but now it appears that he's become the villain of his own story, burning bridges and shit and honestly it's just sad for him and everyone else involved.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Regardless of what we all think, can we all agree Cornette going to have a blast burying the EVPs on his podcast, with this news.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I can buy the dog yelping as the door opens, but the door was not kicked or slammed open. That is just Punk saving face and trying to stay ahead of public opinion.
> 
> @One Shed , please tell me you don’t actually believe the dog has 2 teeth loose from all this. You can hate the Elite. You can think they’re dumb fucks for going into his space. You can think they instigated shit, but you can’t possibly believe his dog had two teeth loosened. Hah


I keep saying it, but none of us have any idea what happened. Everything is speculation.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Just say you've never worked a job before. A locker room or office at place of business doesn't get the same rights as home. I mean by your own silly logic, bosses everywhere would be justified at throwing hands at any employee that angrily barged into their office because they're protecting their dwelling.


I’m a junior associate, but even the most senior executive at our office knocks on my door first and never barges in if I couldn’t respond (when on the phone). That same courtesy goes the other way. So there has never been the need to “throw hands” because the people I work with are professionals. 

Those chinless, flabby, ugly things likely had that same false sense of power you believe they should have, and got exactly what was coming to them. Any real professional would have arranged an appointment to discuss a sensitive issue.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know if this was already posted but I will post it anyways because I am too lazy right now to look through this 9 page thread

*REPORT: Multiple eyewitnesses say CM Punk dog story is not true*









REPORT: Multiple eyewitnesses say CM Punk dog story is not true


With just a couple of hours until AEW Dynamite and with rumors that Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks were returning, news broke from CM Punk's camp about Punk's




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Yeah, all these time that people were chanting his name and hijacking WWE events back whenever they were in Chicago or whenever there was something that wasn't done in good taste but now it appears that he's become the villain of his own story, burning bridges and shit and honestly it's just sad for him and everyone else involved.


People tend to like rebel or wanna be rebel personas, but it only works when people agree with what you're rebelling against. 

It's similar to what Kanye is going through now. When he's rebelling against homophobia and thug images in hip hop, and advocating on getting to be yourself. That's supportable. But by the time we get to modern day and he's rebelling for the umpteenth time because of his self serving issues with the fashion industry it's like "fuck off". 




Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Regardless of what we all think, can we all agree Cornette going to have a blast burying the EVPs on his podcast, with this news.


Oh he's going to be in his "I knew they were rotten" bag heavy as he ignores all realistic outcomes. While also going in his weird "If it was me, tough guy that I am I would've burned than in chicken grease" bit.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I don't know if this was already posted but I will post it anyways because I am too lazy right now to look through this 9 page thread
> 
> *REPORT: Multiple eyewitnesses say CM Punk dog story is not true*
> 
> ...


*REPORT: The Young Bucks tell Dave Meltzer that CM Punk dog story is not true*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> I’m a junior associate, but even the most senior executive at our office knocks on my door first and never barges in if I couldn’t respond (when on the phone). That same courtesy goes the other way. So there has never been the need to “throw hands” because the people I work with are professionals.
> 
> Those chinless, flabby, ugly things likely had that same false sense of power you believe they should have, and got exactly what was coming to them. Any real professional would have arranged an appointment to discuss a sensitive issue.


If your boss publicly took a giant shit on your reputation in front of your entire office, I don't think you'd calmly ask for a 1 on 1 meeting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I choose to believe that The Bucks superkick partied the door open (with full thigh slaps) and then BTE Triggered the dog because that is the funniest version of the story


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> I’m a junior associate, but even the most senior executive at our office knocks on my door first and never barges in if I couldn’t respond (when on the phone). *That same courtesy goes the other way.* So there has never been the need to “throw hands” because the people I work with are professionals.
> 
> Those chinless, flabby, ugly things likely had that same false sense of power you believe they should have, and got exactly what was coming to them. Any real professional would have arranged an appointment to discuss a sensitive issue.


A courtesy is not a legal right. Me and you both know you couldn't just legally beat the fuck out of your boss because he barged in, in a huff. Now you could go to HR and cause a fuss sure. But you certainly can't tell the police 

"Yeah the bastard barged in all angry so I showed him what's what" and that just end there. 

You also know handling work issues then and there isn't some uncommon practice. You think if you went out in the middle of the office today telling off co-workers you'd have any real legal grounds to say

"Well I didn't like my bosses or fellow junior associates being unprofessional and addressing me that day because I was mad. So I started swinging"

Holds up anywhere?

This whole Cornerte stan and Elite hater take is so weird. 

Somehow Punk bashing co-workers and executives in public over speculation he's shown no evidence is totally fine and acceptable, even applaudable. But Punk being addressed by the executives he shit on is what's really unprofessional.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Meltzer strikes again!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> If your boss publicly took a giant shit on your reputation in front of your entire office, I don't think you'd calmly ask for a 1 on 1 meeting.


CM Punk is now their boss?

If I took a shit on the reputation of middle management at best with my boss sitting beside me, no one would kick in the door to my office. They would still ask for a meeting. I work in a professional environment, that’s the difference.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If the dog was hit, you must acquit.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> A courtesy is not a legal right. Me and you both know you couldn't just legally beat the fuck out of your boss because he barged in, in a huff. Now you could go to HR and cause a fuss sure. But you certainly can't tell the police
> 
> "Yeah the bastard barged in all angry so I showed him what's what" and that just end there.
> 
> ...


Are you a lawyer licenced to practice in the state of Illinois? If not, then I have no interest in hearing your opinion about legal rights. Now police is involved? Is Punk charged with anything? Is he going to jail?

Don’t see anyone saying they couldn’t address him. Huge difference between setting up a meeting to discuss the issue vs. barging into a locker room. It’s your type of mentality where people aren’t allowed to defend themselves against someone kicking down a fucking door and should instead “go to HR to cause a fuss after the fact” that has created situations where the likes of Vince and Johnny Ace could just walk into the women’s locker room to have a chat with Christy Hemme or whatever other woman they took advantage of. They’re executives! You can’t slap them! Just talk to HR! You won’t be able to justify yourself to the police! Ffs.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> CM Punk is now their boss?
> 
> If I took a shit on the reputation of middle management at best with my boss sitting beside me, no one would kick in the door to my office. They would still ask for a meeting. I work in a professional environment, that’s the difference.


Wrestling companies are not like a law office or a insurance company something, they never have been like that because you don't ever get a bunch of professionals with degrees working in them. You get a bunch of people in wrestling companies who probably started right out of high school and never went to college, or are still wrapped up in dramatic bullshit and clique type stuff, look at every big wrestling company ever honestly and how the entire industry basically evolved from carnies. So you're going to get shit like this, it is what it is and I don't know why we're expecting this clinical professional atmosphere when it's never existed 

All of this stuff has and probably always will be speculation and finger pointing, but the only thing we know for 100% certain is Punk went on a tirade and shit on the company as a whole as was unprofessional as he could be pretty much because we all saw it with our own eyes. At this point speculation about the Bucks confrontation has ranged from them kicking the door so hard it apparently flew off its hinges to knocking on it politely and asking if they could please talk to Punk. You can believe whatever you want, but I don't see why they couldn't have demanded to talk to him now and then and just went in if he said no or something.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

Larry > cirque du soleil artists Omega & Young Bucks


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Wrestling is so full of p... now that they re feuding over an injured dog...wow


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Was Omega saving Larry for a match in DDT?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> You can believe whatever you want, but I don't see why they couldn't have demanded to talk to him now and then and just went in if he said no or something.


Using your own logic then if Torrie Wilson was in the shower and Vince demanded to talk to her right then and she said no, then there’s no reason why he couldn’t have just gone in. Like come on now.

I don’t know how old people are on this board. But generally, we are at a point as a society where there is an understanding that your boss pays you for your work and time. That old mentality of your boss owning you is long gone. That said, the boss in this situation is Tony Khan who sat beside Punk at the media scrum. Not the middle management power tripping ugly, flabby fuckers who went to confront Punk and got their asses kicked. Them failing to win a fight they started doesn’t make them victims.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

So what we already knew, basically? The only new information being Larry's teeth. It certainly seems consistent, that's for sure!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> Are you a lawyer licenced to practice in the state of Illinois? If not, then I have no interest in hearing your opinion about legal rights. Now police is involved? Is Punk charged with anything? Is he going to jail?


You don't have to have a degree to realize an office or locker room is not a home and doesn't get the same legal rights as a person home. 

Next you'll be arguing "who says I can't paint the company car, I'm using it". 



> Don’t see anyone saying they couldn’t address him. Huge difference between setting up a meeting to discuss the issue vs. barging into a locker room. It’s your type of mentality where people aren’t allowed to defend themselves against someone kicking down a fucking door and should instead “go to HR to cause a fuss after the fact” that has created situations where the likes of Vince and Johnny Ace could just walk into the women’s locker room to have a chat with Christy Hemme or whatever other woman they took advantage of. They’re executives! You can’t slap them! Just talk to HR! You won’t be able to justify yourself to the police! Ffs.


Again if you worked any fucking job ever you'd know that addressing a worker who threw a tantrum isn't out of line. 

The best part of all this is 

The Cornette and Punk stans and Elite haters want to paint Punk as this bad as rebel who does and says what he wants. They want to paint The Elite as this pussified grown men that can't fight and would never want to get into a real fight with a real man like Punk so they do dirt in the shadows. 


But they also want to go 

"Well they bust into Punk's locker room like a bunch of crazy brutes looking to give him a beat down, so of course Punk feared for his life and had to fight"

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I don't know if this was already posted but I will post it anyways because I am too lazy right now to look through this 9 page thread
> 
> *REPORT: Multiple eyewitnesses say CM Punk dog story is not true*
> 
> ...


These dumb motherfuckers believing the dog story aren’t going to buy this. They found something, any-ducking-thing to hang their hat on to absolve Punk of any wrong doing, and they’re going to die on this hill.

Bunch of gullible mf’ers, man.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> A courtesy is not a legal right. Me and you both know you couldn't just legally beat the fuck out of your boss because he barged in, in a huff. Now you could go to HR and cause a fuss sure. But you certainly can't tell the police
> 
> "Yeah the bastard barged in all angry so I showed him what's what" and that just end there.
> 
> ...


If you reasonably fear violence from your boss, and it's not in a situation where that violence is lawful (e.g. removing you from the premises after asking you to leave), you are entitled to strike, you don't have to wait for him to give the first punch. That's a universal human right and it's a legal right in all 50 states in the union.


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

If they remain in the company just have Punk on Dynamite and The Bucks on Rampage


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Using your own logic then if Torrie Wilson was in the shower and Vince demanded to talk to her right then and she said no, then there’s no reason why he couldn’t have just gone in. Like come on now.
> 
> I don’t know how old people are on this board. But generally, we are at a point as a society where there is an understanding that your boss pays you for your work and time. That old mentality of your boss owning you is long gone. That said, the boss in this situation is Tony Khan who sat beside Punk at the media scrum. Not the middle management power tripping ugly, flabby fuckers who went to confront Punk and got their asses kicked. Them failing to win a fight they started doesn’t make them victims.


You're spinning my own logic into a way more extreme scenario because obviously you feel the need to prove me wrong or something I guess? I'll in turn take this somewhat less seriously as a discussion because you're condescendingly talking to me like a child with some of this.

Actually, all of what you wrote pretty much is, respectfully, garbage.

The only thing work mentioning is yes Tony is his boss, and he is the one who should have said something even before Punk spat out most of what he said and demanded he talk to him right after the scrum was over. I'm not even defending the Bucks here, although you incorrectly assumed I was, but like I said, Punk indirectly was asking for a confrontation with his words. And also like I said, this isn't a bunch of professionals, so when somebody like Punk gets extremely unprofessional, it isn't surprising in the least for the favor to be returned.

I won't even go into this boss owning you shit because that's going to lead to an entire discussion on wealth inequality, lack of increasing wage, the amount of people just making ends meet, the amount of people in jobs with controlling bosses because they need to provide for themselves, and so forth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> A courtesy is not a legal right. Me and you both know you couldn't just legally beat the fuck out of your boss because he barged in, in a huff. Now you could go to HR and cause a fuss sure. But you certainly can't tell the police
> 
> "Yeah the bastard barged in all angry so I showed him what's what" and that just end there.
> 
> ...


I’m glad you always maintain honesty.

Lot of motherfuckers been playing dumb for over a month of this bullshit, just to say, “I don’t like the Elite. I like Punk.”


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I don't know if this was already posted but I will post it anyways because I am too lazy right now to look through this 9 page thread
> 
> *REPORT: Multiple eyewitnesses say CM Punk dog story is not true*
> 
> ...


How could they possibly know when they were on the other side of the door as it was forced in? The only people who would know are the people on the same side of the door as the dog.

It's a disgrace that Meltzer even says this like it might be true.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> How could they possibly know when they were on the other side of the door as it was forced in? The only people who would know are the people on the same side of the door as the dog.
> 
> It's a disgrace that Meltzer even says this like it might be true.


It’s a disgrace that ignorant mf’ers are buying that Punk waited 8 weeks to add in “the reason I threw a punch was my dog was injured”, yet Punk won’t be returning and the Elite are.

I guess Tony Khan also hates dogs and Punk now, too?

Goddamn blatantly hiding heads in the sand.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Punk doesn’t fare well in physical confrontations and therefore was in a sheer panic. I think that’s understandable.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rhhodes said:


> Elite fans are now pretending to be legal experts. 😂


Don't need to be. A third party was brought in to investigate the fracas, hence the loooong delay in an outcome, and the result seems obvious based on what we saw yesterday.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think The Elite's side is definitely bolstered by the fact they brought Megha Parekh with them, so she saw what they saw, which means that if their story is bullshit, she would know.

Now she's a lawyer, so her story will probably just be whatever is best for AEW in a legal sense (which may be the truth but not necessarily lol)


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> It’s a disgrace that ignorant mf’ers are buying that Punk waited 8 weeks to add in “the reason I threw a punch was my dog was injured”, yet Punk won’t be returning and the Elite are.
> 
> I guess Tony Khan also hates dogs and Punk now, too?
> 
> Goddamn blatantly hiding heads in the sand.


Think! You are legally entitled to punch someone if you're defending yourself, you aren't to entitled to punch someone in revenge for them hitting your dog. That would be assault or battery. He is not going to confess to a crime to win a PR war.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think The Elite's side is definitely bolstered by the fact they brought Megha Parekh with them, so she saw what they saw


Gee. Like I predicted! Megha would be the crux of the investigation.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> The fact is he didn't even take the dog to the vet. A week later, he just went to a routine check-up that was already scheduled.
> 
> If the situation was more severe, then why didn't he take his dog to the vet sooner? Why wouldn't he go to an emergency vet that night or the next day?
> 
> It was a minor accident at worst.


Minor or not I don't give a shit he was assaulted and disrespected, and I'm sure there are a lot of shit backstage which led to him going crazy. We got robbed of the best wrestler on the planet because of that bitch in your avatar and his backyard fucks. Those geeks should've never left their basements.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Think! You are legally entitled to punch someone if you're defending yourself, you aren't to entitled to punch someone in revenge for them hitting your dog. That would be assault or battery. He is not going to confess to a crime to win a PR war.


Do you really believe the dog got 2 teeth knocked loose, bro? Be honest.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Minor or not I don't give a shit he was assaulted and disrespected, and I'm sure there are a lot of shit backstage which led to him going crazy. We got robbed of the best wrestler on the planet because of that bitch in your avatar and his backyard fucks. Those geeks should've never left their basements.


No, we got robbed of also my favorite wrestler because he decided to be a child in his early 40s. Love the guy, but he's got a stench that has followed him around to every single company, and its as strong as ever.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> Do you really believe the dog got 2 teeth knocked loose, bro? Be honest.


Yes. People don't typically lie about things that can easily be verified.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> If you reasonably fear violence from your boss, and it's not in a situation where that violence is lawful (e.g. removing you from the premises after asking you to leave), you are entitled to strike, you don't have to wait for him to give the first punch. That's a universal human right and it's a legal right in all 50 states in the union.


Nowhere would 

"my boss came into my office with legal, after I cussed out the entire office"

Translate into getting away with self defense for assault. 

Y'all are being comically obtuse right now. If self defense was that easy to get off with you could punch off on every mother fucker that slightly raised their voice at you or looked the wrong way.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> You don't have to have a degree to realize an office or locker room is not a home and doesn't get the same legal rights as a person home.
> 
> Next you'll be arguing "who says I can't paint the company car, I'm using it".
> 
> ...


There is a solid chance that Punk retained a lawyer, but there you go again with your “you don’t need to have a degree” bullshit.

Is Punk modifying the locker room? How is that analogous?

They are pussies who decided to be tough for once in their lives and got their asses handed to them immediately retreating back to spreading their garbage to Uncle Dave.




Dr. Middy said:


> The only thing work mentioning is yes Tony is his boss, and he is the one who should have said something even before Punk spat out most of what he said and demanded he talk to him right after the scrum was over.


And he didn’t feel the need to do any of that. He’s the boss. Not them.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

thevardinator said:


> If they remain in the company just have Punk on Dynamite and The Bucks on Rampage


A real brand split where one could not be in the same show sure.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Meltzer is having an absolute meltdown over the recent update. You would think he was there with Punk and Steele's wife when The Bucks came in.

Invalidates most of his coverage. Get a grip Dave!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yes. People don't typically lie about things that can easily be verified.


Exactly, this info could come back to bite Punk if he lied. Could turn into another lawsuit like last time.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Don't need to be. A third party was brought in to investigate the fracas, hence the loooong delay in an outcome, and the result seems obvious based on what we saw yesterday.


Yeah

Elite are coming back,ace Steele was fired,punks contract is trying to be bought out and no talks of his return........all this AFTER a 3rd party investigation concluded.


Basically Punk is pissed he is being put in his place and clearly trying to muddle the opinion of the IWC with untrue statements. 

Like @bdon said I waited 8 weeks to finally add in the fact his dog got hurt??? I understand there was like a gag order but everyone was privy to the basic details that the Elite entered Punks locker room and a melee insued.....you don't think a single mention of the dog would popped up?

I love how the Punk fans are rallying behind him and his dog story even though it was his complete unprofessionalism that causes all of this. You talk shit about co workers and the place you work then INVITE people to come air their grievances with you backstage then when people take you up on the offer you flip out like a teenage girl.

@RapShepard speaking the gospel per usual.

#fucklarrysteeth
#Youngbucksfreedental


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Nowhere would
> 
> "my boss came into my office with legal, after I cussed out the entire office"
> 
> ...


The question is whether one has a reasonable fear of violence. If one does, one can respond in a proportionate way.

If you cussed out the entire office, then your boss and a few of his buddies came to your office and forced their way in you'd absolutely have a reasonable fear for your safety.

Did Punk even know the head of legal was there? Don't forget, he's seeing things through a doorway, his attention is going to be focused on the men who've just forced their way in, wounded his dog, and are angry at him.

The bottom line is, if it went down the way the Elite are claiming there would be no talk whatsoever of a buyout for Punk. If Punk unlawfully beat up an executive in front of loads of eyewitnesses AEW wouldn't even be thinking about paying him. They would be suing him for the losses stemming from his gross misconduct.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yes. People don't typically lie about things that can easily be verified.


He went a prescheduled vet appointment.

I could legitimately buy that the door was opened, the dog yelps, Megha and Kenny tend to the dog, and the Bucks take a “he’s ok, what’s all this bullshit you’re running your mouth about”, then Punk throws a punch cause fuck it, “I wanted this anyway”.

I can buy that. I can’t buy that the dog got two teeth knocked loose, man. If we were all in a bar discussing this, we’d be laughing at all of these mf’ers, specifically Punk waiting this long to mention “he hurt my dog!” Lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer is having an absolute meltdown over the recent update. *You would think he was there with Punk and Steele's wife when The Bucks came in.*
> 
> Invalidates most of his coverage. Get a grip Dave!


So does half this forum if this thread is anything to go by.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> The question is whether one has a reasonable fear of violence. If one does, one can respond in a proportionate way.
> 
> If you cussed out the entire office, then your boss and a few of his buddies came to your office and forced their way in you'd absolutely have a reasonable fear for your safety.
> 
> ...


TK would, because TK would be trying to keep shit quiet about his own extracurriculars.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

arch.unleash said:


> Minor or not I don't give a shit he was assaulted and disrespected, and I'm sure there are a lot of shit backstage which led to him going crazy. We got robbed of the best wrestler on the planet because of that bitch in your avatar and his backyard fucks. Those geeks should've never left their basements.


After he shit on his coworkers and INVITED them backstage to his locker room.......oh shit didn't think the young bucks would super kick your door down and your dumb dog in the process?



Punk can't even fight why do you think ace Steele was biting ppl lmfao to save his bf.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m glad you always maintain honesty.
> 
> Lot of motherfuckers been playing dumb for over a month of this bullshit, just to say, “I don’t like the Elite. I like Punk.”


It'd be more respectable lol. Like I like the fighter Jon Jones. Yeah he's a cheating scumbag, but I'm not going to roll with his victim mentality of "The Lord's just testing me" just because I like how he punches faces. What's so hard about saying Punk's an abrasive unlikable asshole, but he wrestles well lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If Punk had simply said, “they caught my dog with the door, and I overreacted” this would all be fixed. They’d be able to work an angle out of it as they all laugh their way to the bank.

Punk adding in the loose teeth is strictly to garner sympathy, and it’s clearly working as his Stans are buying a story that could have been told the numerous times that everyone changed their stories for Punk’s side of things.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> He went a prescheduled vet appointment.
> 
> I could legitimately buy that the door was opened, the dog yelps, Megha and Kenny tend to the dog, and the Bucks take a “he’s ok, what’s all this bullshit you’re running your mouth about”, then Punk throws a punch cause fuck it, “I wanted this anyway”.
> 
> I can buy that. I can’t buy that the dog got two teeth knocked loose, man. If we were all in a bar discussing this, we’d be laughing at all of these mf’ers, specifically Punk waiting this long to mention “he hurt my dog!” Lol


It is not a credible version of events that an injured Punk decided to fight 5 guys with only Ace Steel, Mrs. Steel and the dog for backup. The only credible reason Punk would throw a punch in a situation where he was so badly outnumbered would be if he felt threatened.

If Punk took leave of his senses and punched when he had no reason to feel threatened, in front of many eyewitnesses, it is not credible that they would have suspended the Elite for months and stripped them of their titles. They would be the victims of a violent maniac. AEW certainly wouldn't be talking about paying Punk off. You can't give people financial reward for beating up your staff.

You have got to be realistic about what happened here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It'd be more respectable lol. Like I like the fighter Jon Jones. Yeah he's a cheating scumbag, but I'm not going to roll with his victim mentality of "The Lord's just testing me" just because I like how he punches faces. What's so hard about saying Punk's an abrasive unlikable asshole, but he wrestles well lol.


“Yeah, Punk fucking deserves to be fired, but at least he fucking chilled those other assholes on his way out the door.”

I have never been a fan of Bret Hart, but I will forever respect him for knocking the shit out of Vince on the way out the door. That one was for ALL of us. I only regret it wasn’t on tape.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> The question is whether one has a reasonable fear of violence. If one does, one can respond in a proportionate way.
> 
> If you cussed out the entire office, then your boss and a few of his buddies came to your office and forced their way in you'd absolutely have a reasonable fear for your safety.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely and completely wrong like laughably wrong lol

You're forgetting punk invited ppl backstage then acts the victim lol


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> So does half this forum if this thread is anything to go by.


I was there, I walked in right behind Nick. Saw his ass get knocked out in 8K.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

The Elite Vs Punk, Steel and Larry. Book it Tony!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> It is not a credible version of events that an injured Punk decided to fight 5 guys with only Ace Steel, Mrs. Steel and the dog for backup. The only credible reason Punk would throw a punch in a situation where he was so badly outnumbered would be if he felt threatened.
> 
> If Punk took leave of his senses and punched when he had no reason to feel threatened, in front of many eyewitnesses, it is not credible that they would have suspended the Elite for months and stripped them of their titles. They would be the victims of a violent maniac. AEW certainly wouldn't be talking about paying Punk off. You can't give people financial reward for beating up your staff.
> 
> You have got to be realistic about what happened here.


TK paying Punk to sit at home vs firing him and watching him waltz into Hunter’s arms is enough of a reason for that paranoid son of a bitch to throw “fuck it” money at Punk.

We’re talking about TK here. Lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> It is not a credible version of events that an injured Punk decided to fight 5 guys with only Ace Steel, Mrs. Steel and the dog for backup. The only credible reason Punk would throw a punch in a situation where he was so badly outnumbered would be if he felt threatened.
> 
> If Punk took leave of his senses and punched when he had no reason to feel threatened, in front of many eyewitnesses, it is not credible that they would have suspended the Elite for months and stripped them of their titles. They would be the victims of a violent maniac. AEW certainly wouldn't be talking about paying Punk off. You can't give people financial reward for beating up your staff.
> 
> You have got to be realistic about what happened here.


There was an independent investigation tell me what are the results thus far?

Elite returning........Punk not even mentioned trying to be erased from the company and his accomplice was outright fired. Punk started shit he couldn't backup and has been exposed for the privileged asshat people thought he was anyway.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

are we still on that ?

the cm punk brawl was like a billion years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah
> 
> Elite are coming back,ace Steele was fired,punks contract is trying to be bought out and no talks of his return........all this AFTER a 3rd party investigation concluded.
> 
> ...


It's just another chance for Punk and his stans to down play another one of his professional issues as not really his fault. 

You see the dog had always been hurt, but the dirt sheets had just been hiding it to paint The Elite in a good light. Also see there was no way for Punk to find any wrestling journalist to give his side of the story until just yesterday. No sir, it's not like he couldn't have found a Cornette, Last, Disco, or the guy he eventually gave his side to before yesterday. Poor Punk, this industry just won't let him save it.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> TK paying Punk to sit at home vs firing him and watching him waltz into Hunter’s arms is enough of a reason for that paranoid son of a bitch to throw “fuck it” money at Punk.
> 
> We’re talking about TK here. Lol


Do you think there's any real possibility that Punk decided to start a fight against at least 5 guys with only Ace Steel as backup? 



$Dolladrew$ said:


> There was an independent investigation tell me what are the results thus far?
> 
> Elite returning........Punk not even mentioned trying to be erased from the company and his accomplice was outright fired. Punk started shit he couldn't backup and has been exposed for the privileged asshat people thought he was anyway.


Seems like a business decision to me. Khan has decided that arguably his top tag team and one of his biggest singles stars (as well as Adam Page) are more valuable to AEW than a guy who is injured for the next 5 months and is the oldest of the group, and he can't keep both. Ace Steel was on TV maybe one time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's just another chance for Punk and his stans to down play another one of his professional issues as not really his fault.
> 
> You see the dog had always been hurt, but the dirt sheets had just been hiding it to paint The Elite in a good light. Also see there was no way for Punk to find any wrestling journalist to give his side of the story until just yesterday. No sir, it's not like he couldn't have found a Cornette, Last, Disco, or the guy he eventually gave his side to before yesterday. Poor Punk, this industry just won't let him save it.


It’s really fucking comical.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Do you think there's any real possibility that Punk decided to start a fight against at least 5 guys with only Ace Steel as backup?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a business decision to me. Khan has decided that arguably his top tag team and one of his biggest singles stars (as well as Adam Page) are more valuable to AEW than a guy who is injured for the next 5 months and is the oldest of the group, and he can't keep both. Ace Steel was on TV maybe one time.


Bro, there wasn’t 5 guys in the fucking room. That is shit that Punk’s side added later. Just like he’s later added that his dog got its fucking teeth knocked loose.

How does it not compute that his stories keep changing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bro, there wasn’t 5 guys in the fucking room. That is shit that Punk’s side added later. Just like he’s later added that his dog got its fucking teeth knocked loose.
> 
> How does it not compute that his stories keep changing?


Next we'll discover Arn was actually in the locker room with a Glock and Cody had asked Arn to personally watch the Balding Bucks wimpy backs. So he had to do something to save his life.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Balding Bucks


is that supposed to be an insult ? 
according to google:


> *More than 80 percent* of men and nearly half of women experience significant hair loss during their lifetime. For many, the thinning starts well before middle age.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Isn't it funny how the punk marks now believe that bucks kicked the door down as it paints them in a horrible light and punk in a good light? Not that I'm suprised tho, of course the followers of a hypocrite human garbage would also act like their idol.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Next we'll discover Arn was actually in the locker room with a Glock and Cody had asked Arn to personally watch the Balding Bucks wimpy backs. So he had to do something to save his life.


"Arn Anderson: Locker Room Enforcer" does sound like a TNT show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

booyakas said:


> is that supposed to be an insult ?
> according to google:


It's Cornette's favorite insult for the Bucks


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure Phil. The dog was hurt...and it's just coming out now. Just change your name to Karen and get it over with.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> Do you think there's any real possibility that Punk decided to start a fight against at least 5 guys with only Ace Steel as backup?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a business decision to me. Khan has decided that arguably his top tag team and one of his biggest singles stars (as well as Adam Page) are more valuable to AEW than a guy who is injured for the next 5 months and is the oldest of the group, and he can't keep both. Ace Steel was on TV maybe one time.


It seems like a professional level headed decision after learning all the facts from a 3rd party investigation.....

Whether Ace was on TV or not he was fired because he acted inappropriately and Punk is going to get the equivalent with his contract being bought out and him being forced to sit home.

If Punk and Steele really acted out of self defense and out of fear of their lives(from Kenny and the bucks lol) they would have easily been exonerated and the punishments would have been reversed hell they didn't need to even interview Steeles wife......

Because when you publicly talk shit about co workers in front of the media and invite/dare talent to come see you backstage, there's no real big question as to why things would get heated. Let's not forget people have been talking about Punks shitty attitude since he'd come to AEW,it's just all becoming reality in front of our eyes. The guys a lockeroom cancer a privileged Karen crying playing the victim after his temper tantrum got his ass beat.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> This isn't Punk's personal home. Punk's private dressing room doesn't become off limits to company executives.


It’s not about personal space. It’s how you approach someone. If you knock down someone’s door, that usually means you’re looking for a fight. Or at the very least that’s the vibe you’re giving off.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> It’s not about personal space. It’s how you approach someone. If you knock down someone’s door, that usually means you’re looking for a fight. Or at the very least that’s the vibe you’re giving off.


Same can be said for Punks overall approach.....

Homie sat there shitting on talent and the company and invites them to come backstage to air grievances....

If you don't want your ass beat maybe don't talk shit and challenge people lmfao.

Punk is a big bad former UFC fighter is he really fearing for his life because of the elite?...lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Isn't it strange that Punk's first PR message detailed how and why he... couldn't get sued?

He downplays the scrum.
Talks about his dog.
Gives legal terminology for why he hasn't been sued.

This implies:


someone wanted to sue Punk
Punk received legal advice
he'a safe / they haven't gone ahead with it

His first PR message amounts to "My violent attack was legally acceptable!"

I can understand him wanting to save face, but after 6 weeks of thinking how to tell his story... you'd think a goat storyteller like CM Punk could've produced something a bit more convincing if it was possible.



Nothing Finer said:


> Do you think there's any real possibility that Punk decided to start a fight against at least 5 guys with only Ace Steel as backup?


Definitely... he had the self-confidence to fight in the UFC



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Like @bdon said I waited 8 weeks to finally add in the fact his dog got hurt???


Agree with your general view, but on this point - nobody knew the dog was injured until a week later

Punk hasn't been in contact with anyone since then

It's possible nobody at AEW knew until now (which is why Meltzer didn't know)

...but it's _also_ plausible that the "loose teeth" was totally unrelated to whatever happened at All Out - it was a routine check-up, and dogs sometimes have loose teeth.

Fun to play internet detective with humongous confidence intervals


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Didn't Punk make some dubious claims when he was booted out of the WWE? I seem to recall something about a large bruise that was nowhere to be found in any video footage, amongst other things.

I think we have to consider the possibility that Punk is a serial liar and just an overall piece of trash human being. Tony Khan wanting rid of him, to the point of buying him out to make it happen, would support this theory.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It’s not about personal space. It’s how you approach someone. If you knock down someone’s door, that usually means you’re looking for a fight. Or at the very least that’s the vibe you’re giving off.


Come on you've had a job before. If what you said was remotely reasonable, why do you think more bosses don't beat up employees that barge into their office upset and throwing a fit?

"They can't just come in his locker room mad at him"

Only makes sense to people that really don't like The Elite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Isn't it strange that Punk's first PR message detailed how and why he... couldn't get sued?
> 
> He downplays the scrum.
> Talks about his dog.
> ...



Except he's not a goat story teller. Why do people think him repeating the same bullshit promos telling the world how much he hates everyone and the business is goat. Same person that is ok to destroy everyone's reputation can't handle a single person confronting him with this same bullshit. Again, I don't protect anyone invved but the facts are there right before our eyes and ears with how thia person is and his fans except it.

Yet people expect some epect story? All people won't shut the fuck up about is 1 sorry 12 years ago. 

He's going to return as a heel and be raging angry man doing the same act and people will say this is the greatest moment in wrestling history.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Same can be said for Punks overall approach.....
> 
> Homie sat there shitting on talent and the company and invites them to come backstage to air grievances....
> 
> ...


Same can be said for Punk that’s why he was ready for a fight. The way Punk was talking would be reason enough for me to at least wait a night to approach him unless I wanted to throw hands with him. I certainly wouldn’t be banging down his door or trying to open it when it’s locked if I wanted to talk things out.



RapShepard said:


> Come on you've had a job before. If what you said was remotely reasonable, why do you think more bosses don't beat up employees that barge into their office upset and throwing a fit?
> 
> "They can't just come in his locker room mad at him"
> 
> Only makes sense to people that really don't like The Elite.


Wrestling has never been an office job. It’s more like a sports team. Fights are expected in that environment.

It depends how they approached the locker room. If they were angry enough to literally break the door open, most people would assume that they better be ready for a fight.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Didn't Punk make some dubious claims when he was booted out of the WWE? I seem to recall something about a large bruise that was nowhere to be found in any video footage, amongst other things.
> 
> I think we have to consider the possibility that Punk is a serial liar and just an overall piece of trash human being. Tony Khan wanting rid of him, to the point of buying him out to make it happen, would support this theory.


Punk was sued for his statements about that. He won in court on the basis that his comments were substantially true. People said he was lying about his situation with Colt Cabana, Punk won that, too.

The reality is that Punk is an abrasive guy with a high opinion of himself, someone who pisses a lot of people off, doesn't back down when he thinks he's right and bears a grudge. There's nothing to suggest he's a serial liar.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I never thought I would see John Wick and his dog story being played out in real life. This is shocking. I'm not sure if I am supposed to laugh or not. I will be impartial though...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Except he's not a goat story teller. Why do people think him repeating the same bullshit promos telling the world how much he hates everyone and the business is goat. Same person that is ok to destroy everyone's reputation can't handle a single person confronting him with this same bullshit. Again, I don't protect anyone invved but the facts are there right before our eyes and ears with how thia person is and his fans except it.
> 
> Yet people expect some epect story? All people won't shut the fuck up about is 1 sorry 12 years ago.
> 
> He's going to return as a heel and be raging angry man doing the same act and people will say this is the greatest moment in wrestling history.


The best story Punk ever told was about the MRSA infection he had that the WWE doctor failed to diagnose/treat. He did eventually walk that shit back when under oath in court.


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

So you're saying CM Punk is the John Wick of AEW. The Elite better run.


----------



## Weedtrack (3 mo ago)

Punk watched a john wick marathon over the weekend and came up with that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Punk was sued for his statements about that. He won in court on the basis that his comments were substantially true. People said he was lying about his situation with Colt Cabana, Punk won that, too.
> 
> The reality is that Punk is an abrasive guy with a high opinion of himself, someone who pisses a lot of people off, doesn't back down when he thinks he's right and bears a grudge. There's nothing to suggest he's a serial liar.


Dude, Punk LITERALLY admitted under oath that he was NEVER diagnosed with and MRSA infection. He admitted that the closest he came to even being diagnosed with a regular staph infection was that a physicians assistant said he exhibited symptoms "consistent with" those of a common staph infection. He then under oath explained that the discrepancy was due to not understanding the relevant medical terminology.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> It's Cornette's favorite insult for the Bucks


you mean the man who got tossed away by mcmahon in favor for russo ?

the guy who knows everything about wrestling, while his style of booking failed with wcw pre-nitro ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Same can be said for Punk that’s why he was ready for a fight. The way Punk was talking would be reason enough for me to at least wait a night to approach him unless I wanted to throw hands with him. I certainly wouldn’t be banging down his door or trying to open it when it’s locked if I wanted to talk things out.
> 
> 
> Wrestling has never been an office job. It’s more like a sports team. Fights are expected in that environment.
> ...


You ignore the fact that Megha was right there with them.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> Sure Phil. The dog was hurt...and it's just coming out now. Just change your name to Karen and get it over with.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

If the story is true why is Punk bringing his dog to a wrestling show it's no place for an animal.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Stephen90 said:


> If the story is true why is Punk bringing his dog to a wrestling show it's no place for an animal.


Don't open that can of beans. People will just say Cody brought his dog so it's okay and never address how potentially dangerous it can be for the animal(and depending on the circumstances people who may come in contact with the animal)


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> You ignore the fact that Megha was right there with them.


I don't think she's much of a help in that situation.

Put yourself in Punks shoes. You just publicly dissed these dudes, your adrenaline is high and the same people are knocking down your door. I don't think you're going to be saying to yourself "oh ill be fine, megha won't let me get hit".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> Punk was sued for his statements about that. He won in court on the basis that his comments were substantially true. People said he was lying about his situation with Colt Cabana, Punk won that, too.
> 
> The reality is that Punk is an abrasive guy with a high opinion of himself, someone who pisses a lot of people off, doesn't back down when he thinks he's right and bears a grudge. There's nothing to suggest he's a serial liar.


Punk didn't win because he was telling the truth. He didn't lose because Dr. Amann suffered no financial losses despite the lie because he kept his WWE job. 

Years later Punk fans are still peddling this lie. 









What were the reasons behind CM Punk winning his defamation trial?


WWE Dr. Christopher Amann was unable to convince jurors that CM Punk's podcast comments about him harmed his medical career or professional identity. That was one key reason why CM Punk won this defamation trial.




www.si.com







> To that point, Punk acknowledged on the witness stand that no physician ever diagnosed him with suffering from a MRSA staph infection. Such an infection can quickly imperil one’s health since it is often resistant to antibiotics. Punk’s acknowledgment contradicted Punk’s assertion during the podcast, where he referred to himself as he suffering from an MRSA staph infection. Punk explained the discrepancy in an innocent way—namely, on account of not being familiar with relevant medical terms. He also conceded that a physician’s assistant—not a physician—told him that he exhibited certain symptoms consistent with an ordinary staph infection, which is more readily treatable than an MRSA staph infection.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Punk didn't win because he was telling the truth. He didn't lose because Dr. Amann suffered no financial losses despite the lie because he kept his WWE job.
> 
> Years later Punk fans are still peddling this lie.
> 
> ...


Not true. The damages Amann sought were such that no financial losses were required, as is stated in the article you've linked to.



> Amann argued that he was a victim of “defamation per se.” Such a claim means that Punk and Cabana were alleged to have uttered especially injurious words about Amann. These words, allegedly, imputed a lack of ability or integrity on the part of Amann to satisfactorily perform his duties as a physician. A statement that warrants a finding of defamation per se is so loathsome and slanderous that it is presumed to have harmed Amann—*meaning he was not obligated to prove damages in order to prevail.*


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Punk didn't win because he was telling the truth. He didn't lose because Dr. Amann suffered no financial losses despite the lie because he kept his WWE job.
> 
> Years later Punk fans are still peddling this lie.
> 
> ...


This post is just wrong.

If they found Punk had intentionally lied to cause an injury (actuated by malice in Australia or defamation per se in the US) or that Amman had suffered loss then Amman would have won.

They found Punk was wrong about a minor detail by accident but had otherwise told the truth, and Amman had not suffered any loss from that innocent mistake.

The main reason Amman lost is he didn't keep the medical records he was meant to, so Amman couldn't prove he was actually a good doctor/it was proof he wasn't a good doctor, because good doctors keep the records they're meant to, hence Punk being found to be truthful.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Not true. The damages Amann sought were such that no financial losses were required, as is stated in the article you've linked to.


 It's called "defamation per se" and as it has nothing to do with financial loss it becomes more about reputational damage. Finding that Punk's comments didn't reach the level or doing irreparable harm to Amann's reputation is not an indication that he was being particularly truthful.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's called "defamation per se" and as it has nothing to do with financial loss it becomes more about reputational damage. Finding that Punk's comments didn't reach the level or doing irreparable harm to Amann's reputation is not an indication that he was being particularly truthful.


Read my post above yours, you're completely wrong about the case.

Punk was found to be truthful on the basis of his testimony and Ammans medical notes and won on that basis.

I do admire the way you refuse to let reality effect your hate boner for Punk though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Art Vandaley said:


> Read my post above yours, you're completely wrong about the case.
> 
> Punk was found to be truthful and won on that basis.


The story said that Punk was believable. Because juries can't determine "truth".


The only time "truth" is mentioned is Punk asserting he told the essential truth. 

The story then goes on to mention that the jury would have likely wanted to see some form of evidence that showed Amann was a victim(and that WWE's continued trust in him despite what Punk's assertions likely worked against Amann) in order to side with him.

You really have to read the WHOLE article and not just the parts that fit your bias.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The story said that Punk was believable. Because juries can't determine "truth".



Lol dude.....

That is literally what Juries do.

That is the only thing Juries do and why they exist.

What do you think Juries are?

Why do think Juries exist?

And I've read multiple long articles on the case, far more than you have, which one are suggesting I haven't read?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Art Vandaley said:


> Lol dude.....
> 
> That is literally what Juries do.
> 
> ...


You haven’t read the one that says “Punk bad, frilly pant wearing butt fingering ballet dancing Elite good.”


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Art Vandaley said:


> Lol dude.....
> 
> That is literally what Juries do.
> 
> ...


Dude juries do not determine TRUTH they determine(based on evidence presented to them) whether burden of proof(according to legal statute) has or has not been met. Hence, "beyond a reasonable doubt" being the accepted legal standard. If it were about the search for and determination of the unequivocal truth there'd be no innocent people in prison. 

In the sports illustrated article you linked earlier(or was stated that Punk was believable the only mention of the word truth was Punk's statement that his comments in the podcast were the "essential truth. That same article then went on to LITERALLY state this.


"Although Amann did not technically need to prove damages in order to establish defamation per se, jurors likely wanted to be convinced that he was a victim. One hurdle for Amann was that he could not show how the insults harmed his medical career or his professional identity. WWE has not only continued to retain Amann, but it entrusts Amann with high-level responsibilities that depend on him having sound judgment. Most notably, Amann has oversight of other ringside physicians and related healthcare providers. WWE, in other words, clearly believes that Amann is a very good doctor—in spite of Punk’s recriminations and in spite of the periodic hate Amann hears from random Twitter users."


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rhhodes said:


> You haven’t read the one that says “Punk bad, frilly pant wearing butt fingering ballet dancing Elite good.”


What the hell does The Elite have to do with anything? They're idiots, Punk is proven to be full of crap, and @Art Vandaley doesn't understand the role of a jury.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Vandaley said:


> Lol dude.....
> 
> That is literally what Juries do.
> 
> ...


I read and understood your points. 

Does it not follow that he's therefore prone to exaggeration when using medical language? 

And if so, shouldn't that be considered when evaluating his comments about the extent of the dog's injury?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude juries do not determine TRUTH they determine(based on evidence presented to them) whether burden of proof(according to legal statute) has or has not been met. Hence, "beyond a reasonable doubt" being the accepted legal standard. If it were about the search and determination of the unequivocal truth there'd be no innocent people in prison.


You're a very confused person....

Beyond reasonable doubt is a criminal standard for criminal matters.

This was defamation matter, a civil matter.

Punk ran the defence of truth, the jury had to decide if Punk was being truthful or not, and they found he was being truthful.

That was the juries finding in that case, regardless of how much you personally hate cm punk.

Considering you get your legal education from sports illustrated it is hardly surprising you are so confused and ignorant.



IronMan8 said:


> I read and understood your points.
> 
> Does it not follow that he's therefore prone to exaggeration when using medical language?
> 
> And if so, shouldn't that be considered when evaluating his comments about the extent of the dog's injury?


He was wrong about the kind of staph infection he had, it was a minor/technical error, and not reason to think it is lie his dog lost teeth after the Bucks forced the door open into his dog's face.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Art Vandaley said:


> You're a very confused person....
> 
> Beyond reasonable doubt is a criminal standard for criminal matters.
> 
> ...


No, the reason Punk did not lose the case is as follows: 1) he was afforded the benefit of the doubt for not knowing the difference between a staph infection and MRSA and 2) Amann’s finances were not harmed by Punk’s lies, because Amann remains employed by WWE.

You don’t seem to understand what they were seeking here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> I don't think she's much of a help in that situation.
> 
> Put yourself in Punks shoes. You just publicly dissed these dudes, your adrenaline is high and the same people are knocking down your door. I don't think you're going to be saying to yourself "oh ill be fine, megha won't let me get hit".


So, I can just walk up and punch a mf’er while claiming to not realize there was a cop right there looking to settle the matter in a calm manner? Cool!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

bdon said:


> No, the reason Punk did not lose the case is as follows: 1) he was afforded the benefit of the doubt for not knowing the difference between a staph infection and MRSA and 2) Amann’s finances were not harmed by Punk’s lies, because Amann remains employed by WWE.
> 
> You don’t seem to understand what they were seeking here.


Nah, there was much more to the case than that, you should read my posts.

Fuck I'm gonna end up having to find the decision and literally quoting from it aren't I....


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> No, the reason Punk did not lose the case is as follows: 1) he was afforded the benefit of the doubt for not knowing the difference between a staph infection and MRSA and 2) Amann’s finances were not harmed by Punk’s lies, because Amann remains employed by WWE.
> 
> You don’t seem to understand what they were seeking here.


Reason 2) Is a lie, and you know it's a lie. Amann's claim was for defamation per se, which does not require financial harm be demonstrated. 



bdon said:


> So, I can just walk up and punch a mf’er while claiming to not realize there was a cop right there looking to settle the matter in a calm manner? Cool!


If you have reasonable cause to believe said motherfucker is about to do violence to you, yeah.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Vandaley said:


> He was wrong about the kind of staph infection he had, it was a minor/technical error, and not reason to think it is lie his dog lost teeth after the Bucks forced the door open into his dog's face.


I didn't ask if he was lying or not. 

I asked if he's prone to exaggeration when using medical language.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Reason 2) Is a lie, and you know it's a lie. Amann's claim was for defamation per se, which does not require financial harm be demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have reasonable cause to believe said motherfucker is about to do violence to you, yeah.


Defamation Per Se typically pertains to significant reputational harm.

For reference.









What is Defamation Per Se and What Damages Are Recoverable?


Hemmer DeFrank Wessels, PLLC is a full-service litigation Kentucky law firm with experience in pursuing defamation claims in behalf of businesses and individuals.




www.hemmerlaw.com


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> I didn't ask if he was lying or not.
> 
> I asked if he's prone to exaggeration when using medical language.


Definitely exaggerated but I was okay with it at the time because the point was, if you're going to ask me for favors and work hurt, then atleast give me what I want.

Now Punk wasn't treated "badly" since 2011 but we all know he wanted the WM mainevent spot which he didn't get even after two years being #2 guy in the company.

Exaggerated but legitimate grievances overall. Here he's just coming across as trying to save face after overreacting in the moment tbh.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Defamation Per Se typically pertains to significant reputational harm.
> 
> For reference.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and what he said, to an audience of hundreds of thousands of people, would most certainly be significant reputational harm if what he was saying were not true. Think about all the people in the world who know the name of this doctor, 99% of them will have heard of him through this podcast where he's portrayed as comically incompetent.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> I’m interested to hear what you mean because I see people posting all the time about wanting ‘an alternative to WWE.’
> 
> I understand not liking WWE for whatever reason, but this is 2022 … not 1987. I mean, my favorite promotion for the last decade (before it shut down) was ROH (not AEWROH whatever it is now). We had Lucha Underground and TNA. And there’s always New Japan. And indie stuff at our fingertips. Not to mention AAA and many other interesting promotions over the years.
> 
> ...


Honestly that's what I never understood either. There ALWAYS were alternatives to WWE. People just didn't want to watch them for whatever reason. 

Now for the topic. I hate that that dog got hurt and if true that's definetly why Punk Threw hands. But this all just shows that everyone is at fault here( not that that wasn't true before this but still).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, and what he said, to an audience of hundreds of thousands of people, would most certainly be significant reputational harm if what he was saying were not true. Think about all the people in the world who know the name of this doctor, 99% of them will have heard of him through this podcast where he's portrayed as comically incompetent.


But the WWE kept him on payroll and using him, so how much damage was really done?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> But the WWE kept him on payroll and using him, so how much damage was really done?


Reputational damage. That is why he sought damages for defamation per se.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Art Vandaley said:


> You're a very confused person....
> 
> Beyond reasonable doubt is a criminal standard for criminal matters.
> 
> ...




Seriously, come on dude, the SI article was written by a law professor from the University of New Hampshire School of Law who has also taught at Yale.

Tort(civil) proceedings still have a burden of proof that needs to be met and like anything else that burden is strictly on Plaintiff and is based on a preponderance of evidence that shows that there is over 50% chance(balance of probabilities) that what you claim is true. Which also adds to the fact that juries do not determine unequivocal truth just the likelihood of being truthful based on the evidence presented to them.



Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, and what he said, to an audience of hundreds of thousands of people, would most certainly be significant reputational harm if what he was saying were not true. Think about all the people in the world who know the name of this doctor, 99% of them will have heard of him through this podcast where he's portrayed as comically incompetent.



You're misunderstanding the level the reputational harm to reach. It has to reach the level that people refuse to associate with them or unfairly prejudices them against the plaintiff in their business or profession. WWE continuing to employ and entrust him despite the allegations Punk made show that there was relatively zero reputational harm done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude, the SI article was written by a law professor from the University of New Hampshire School of Law who has also taught at Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Who gives a fuck what Twitter thought, because a fucking billion dollar company is still employing him and using his services.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Who gives a fuck what Twitter thought, because a fucking billion dollar company is still employing him and using his services.


Pretty much.

In Civil Defamation cases to prove defamation a plaintiff must be able to show four things

A false statement purported as fact

Communication of or dissemination to a third party

Fault amounting the (at least) negligence

Damage or some harm caused to the subject of the statement.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> Not true. The damages Amann sought were such that no financial losses were required, as is stated in the article you've linked to.


Yeah no the article clearly states him having a job and no clearly ruined reputation is why he loss



Art Vandaley said:


> This post is just wrong.
> 
> If they found Punk had intentionally lied to cause an injury (actuated by malice in Australia or defamation per se in the US) or that Amman had suffered loss then Amman would have won.
> 
> ...






Art Vandaley said:


> Read my post above yours, you're completely wrong about the case.
> 
> Punk was found to be truthful on the basis of his testimony and Ammans medical notes and won on that basis.
> 
> I do admire the way you refuse to let reality effect your hate boner for Punk though.






Art Vandaley said:


> Nah, there was much more to the case than that, you should read my posts.
> 
> Fuck I'm gonna end up having to find the decision and literally quoting from it aren't I....






Nothing Finer said:


> Reason 2) Is a lie, and you know it's a lie. Amann's claim was for defamation per se, which does not require financial harm be demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have reasonable cause to believe said motherfucker is about to do violence to you, yeah.


Again Punk stans he lied it is what it is









CM Punk Vs. WWE: News And Notes From Trial After Jury Rules In Favor Of CM Punk


A Cook County jury ruled in favor of defendants CM Punk and Colt Cabana in their hotly contested lawsuit against WWE doctor Chris Amann.




www.forbes.com






*Trial Zeroes in on CM Punk’s Alleged ‘Baseball-Sized’ Lump 

Text messages between CM Punk and wife AJ Lee confirmed Punk’s account of Lee recommending him to a doctor to treat the lump on his back.

Mark Carrano noted Punk never brought up a lump or infection.

Patrick Duffy, the physician’s assistant—previously thought to be a doctor—who performed a medical procedure on Punk to treat the lump on his back, confirmed Punk had a “fatty sore” which he treated with a steroid injection.

Duffy refuted Punk’s account of “squirting and screaming” as a result of the procedure denied the lump even being golfball sized despite Punk’s insistence of it being baseball-sized.
Duffy noted Punk’s lump was diagnosed as a cyst rather than a staph infection.*

So let's keep in mind Punk went on a podcast post treatment saying he had a nearly deadly MRSA Staph Infection that they negligently treated with a ZPack. The Physician Assistant who treated it said 

"Lol it was a cyst and a Z Pack would work".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Punk lying about his Cyst and calling it staph

1. 








More notes from CM Punk's testimony on Friday in defamation case - POST Wrestling | WWE NXT AEW NJPW UFC Podcasts, News, Reviews


CM Punk’s testimony continued Friday afternoon after a break from the morning session, which you can read about on the site. The following notes are courtesy of Ross Berman at WrestleZone.com, who attended the civil trial in Cook County Courthouse on Friday.




www.postwrestling.com




*
-Duffy initially believed it was staph, later Punk texted to AJ that they were telling him it was a cyst after they dealt with the lump
-Punk stands by what he said on the podcast and felt relieved after the interview so that he could go on with his life

*2.https://www.wrestlezone.com/news/960001-960001*

Duffy confirms that he would have cultured Punk, but Punk refused due to lack of insurance.

Duffy claims that the lump was not “golfball” sized, or else he would’ve noted it in the records.

Duffy says “baseball sized” definitely would’ve been noted, had it been the case. It was not.

Duffy describes the procedure as unremarkable. None of the squirting and screaming that Punk talked about on the podcast.

Duffy confirms scheduling Punk a follow-up for one week later. Punk does not go to the follow up.

Duffy sees Punk again on 3/20/2014, Punk still has a lump but Duffy doesn’t diagnose as anything other than a benign lump.

*Correction Z Pack ain't good for staph, though he had no staph

Duffy confirms that staph infection doesn’t respond to Z-Pack antibiotics.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> *Punk lying about his Cyst and calling it staph
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you being on top of this, but we both know facts are not going to matter to Punk Stans.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> I appreciate you being on top of this, but we both know facts are not going to matter to Punk Stans.


I'm not sure about you but I don't even dislike CM Punk the performer, Phil Brooks seems like a dick but hey that's not even important information for the most part. I'll just never understand the level of deification that people have given the guy. It's fucking weird.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not sure about you but I don't even dislike CM Punk the performer, Phil Brooks seems like a dick but hey that's not even important information for the most part. I'll just never understand the level of deification that people have given the guy. It's fucking weird.


CM Punk the performer is good stuff. He isn’t this massive draw above all others in the company as many portray him to be, but he is definitely entertaining.

But Phil Brooks is as dirty as they come. He was engaging in dirty politics backstage just like the rest.

But judging by the Brawl Out and the WWE lawsuits, I wouldn’t trust the guy to walk into my business or onto my property without signing a waiver. He’s the perfect illustration of white trash America, looking to lie his way to his next check in court.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

What business did the dog have there anyway? Ace Steel was there - that's enough of Punk's pets...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

My god, 8 of the last posts are either from @MonkasaurusRex, @RapShepard and @bdon. 😭


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Frankly, I don't care what either side decide to release as their side of the story.
I'm not interested in this childish bullshit from allegedly grown adults. Punk said that he's working with children? Well, the All Out Scrum tantrum shows that he's no more mature than the people he's criticizing.

I don't want to know any more about this stupid situation. I just want to watch wrestling.

This is worse than the idiocy we get in the press regarding Strictly Come Dancing whenever a new season is airing. The backstage crap is not worth our time, and it only serves to damage enjoyment of the actual shows.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

You would think this information would have came out during the first rounds of the investigation.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Cm Punk is using Larry the dog to get sympathy from his stans totally disgusting, next he will say Aj was there and The rent a Rockers superkicked her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I appreciate you being on top of this, but we both know facts are not going to matter to Punk Stans.


Oh no problem, what we admit on the internet and we know deep down ain't always the same lol


Like some dude on Reddit argued to me that Punk doesn't run off as the mouth. That slowly devolved into.

"Punk was just playing up his injuries"

To

"So what I stand for workers advocating for their health rights through lies on podcasts"


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope everyone goes tbh, mainly so the constant whining stops. It's hard to believe these are grown ass adults. My favorite people are the ones who, no matter the circumstance, are firmly in the "lulz ur all getting worked, I am the smartest person on the Internet" camp. We're all on a wrestling forum, we're ALL marks.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Crona said:


> I hope everyone goes tbh, mainly so the constant whining stops. It's hard to believe these are grown ass adults. My favorite people are the ones who, no matter the circumstance, are firmly in the "lulz ur all getting worked, I am the smartest person on the Internet" camp. We're all on a wrestling forum, we're ALL marks.


Lmao, Crona got worked.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> Lmao, Crona got worked.


You've been trolling this thread for days telling people they got worked. Good for you, I guess.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Crona said:


> You've been trolling this thread for days telling people they got worked. Good for you, I guess.


Worked into a shoot, just like Punk was.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Worked into a shoot, just like Punk was.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Next year’s Full Gear main event (in November) lol: 

AEW Trios Title:
Punk & FTR (w/Bret Hart) vs. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks (w/Billy Gunn)


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Ignoring the dog story (I'm presuming he had a medical bill to support that statement) I'm more surprised that nobody approached Ace Steel's wife for her version of events if she was a witness.


----------

